# NEW Indiana Snow thread! 09-10



## B.Bells

So, Indiana lets get this party started the right way this year! ( read last years thread and yes i wasn't here but it still sucked) :realmad:


----------



## bike5200

Where's New Castle at?


----------



## B.Bells

bike5200;826879 said:


> Where's New Castle at?


Right off of I-70 on the east side rear say richmond? Kinda in the middle of Richmond and Indy


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Anyone else from the NW Indiana area?? we should do a meet and greet maybe hooters in schererville or merriville


----------



## B.Bells

dfdsuperduty;826883 said:


> Anyone else from the NW Indiana area?? we should do a meet and greet maybe hooters in schererville or merriville


I'm down, Love HOOTERS!!  And I like to meet some other owners from Indiana. Most around me are to stuck up to wave let alone talk.:laughing: but i wave anyway!:salute:


----------



## B.Bells

BEERRRRR, kinda cold for fall. so everyone rdy for snow, i know i am!


----------



## lawnkale

love hooters, its not uncommon to do a meet and greet with competiors. It keeps everyone in check with their regions. The in and outs. I'm in


----------



## timberseal

Check! Valpo here.....


Good to see you again Dave. Hope alls been good with you and the family!


----------



## B.Bells

Come on Indiana, Show your support! :laughing: SO, we ready to push some snow or what? I am.


----------



## sangerlawn

Well…I see it is that time again..you northern Indiana boys please don’t forget to send some of your snow and ice my way lol

As far as hooters….im in


----------



## broncscott

B.Bells 
Did you get your mount installed? Broncscott, Fairfield, Ohio


----------



## B.Bells

broncscott;839515 said:


> B.Bells
> Did you get your mount installed? Broncscott, Fairfield, Ohio


sure did, theres pics of it in the equipment section! take a look at it. worked out wonderful! thxs.


----------



## clncut

Valparaiso here....Im always down for some Hooters! Lets hope the Lake winds are friendly again this year as they have been in the past!


----------



## firedawg1983

Portage here! I'm always down for some hooters!!


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Should we plan on something maybe saturday the 7th? at hooters in merrriville seems to be about the half way point and its right off of 65 lets say around 5pm :waving:


----------



## Indy

Greenwood Here........

15 mins South of Indy


----------



## clncut

Just found out today I need shoulder surgery....told the doc I had to get the surgery done before the snow starts flying so the date is Nov 5. If you guys pick the 7 ill try my best to get there. Not sure if the doc will clear me to drive by then. Keep me informed on when what time! Has anyone checked out in-accuweather for 15 day forcast. The word snow is used a few times! Lets hope so!!!payup

John


----------



## kpmsnow

I'm in for Hooters! Always up for a meet and greet with fellow snow fighters :salute:ussmileyflag


----------



## B.Bells

I'll see what I can work out. Been super busy past couple weeks. Can't see straight as is, work is finally coming in  But ill try, I'll let you guys know before then tho.


----------



## kpmsnow

B.Bells;841989 said:


> I'll see what I can work out. Been super busy past couple weeks. Can't see straight as is, work is finally coming in  But ill try, I'll let you guys know before then tho.


so r we settling on nov 7th at hooters? trying to get a game plan


----------



## B.Bells

id love to have a set time would make it easier to make plans to be there!


----------



## kpmsnow

Early afternoon works best for me around 2 pm


----------



## clncut

Timberseal....saw one of your trucks down 30 passing Wiseway. Please forgive me as I have forgotten your name. Are you plowing the Franklin House this year?


----------



## timberseal

Yes we are... I was glad to renew the contract. Technically the account is for the Chicago Dash (for the city) as they've asked that we don't plow the franklin house side of the lot as part of the contract  

My names Greg - I'm going to try and hit the hooters gathering if your planning on going. If it was a F350 it was me by wiseway going to get the truck washed


----------



## clncut

Greg, I do believe that was your truck going down 30. I dont know what all your trucks look like but this one had your company name running across the bottom of the doors. If the hooters gathering is on the 7th, Im not sure if I can make it as Im having surgery on the 5th. Im going to try, I think it will be a good time to get out and meet some people. And who knows, everyone says beer goes good with pain killers! 


John


----------



## timberseal

Yea it was me. 

Beer and pain killers huh??? :laughing:


----------



## ferdinand711

dfdsuperduty;826883 said:


> Anyone else from the NW Indiana area?? we should do a meet and greet maybe hooters in schererville or merriville


count me in @ hooters..................dream girls @ lake station is another option, newly renovated and open from 12PM:


----------



## firedawg1983

haha well if we are going to hit up dreams girls might as well go all the way to Gary and get some of the top notch clubs!!! hahahahaha


----------



## kpmsnow

LOL so what's the general consensus here guys?:waving: Hooters sat. Nov. 7th early afternoon? Late afternoon? Evening? 2am when we are all wishing we where out pushing large piles of fluffy happiness?payup


----------



## dfdsuperduty

How about 2pm at Hooters in Merriville if you guys would like to send me a pm if you going and i can try and get there early and get a table or 2


----------



## clncut

If I can drive....Im in!!


----------



## B.Bells

I'm in post the addy on here so I can be lazy and gps it!! lol can't wait to see you guys there! 1st round is on me!


----------



## timberseal

Hooters of Merrillville
771 East 81st Place
Merrillville, IN 46410


----------



## firedawg1983

I should be able to make it so I hope to see all of you there.


----------



## Armyman2007

*Hey Fellow Hoosiers*

Highland, IN here. I am on the fence about getting into the snow removal biz this year. Just wanted to say HI!


----------



## ferdinand711

armyman2007;849887 said:


> highland, in here. I am on the fence about getting into the snow removal biz this year. Just wanted to say hi!


welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## Indy

dfdsuperduty;847256 said:


> How about 2pm at Hooters in Merriville if you guys would like to send me a pm if you going and i can try and get there early and get a table or 2


Hey guys, thanks for the invite.

I'm in Greenwood all saturday, have 2 or ten for me!!

Mike


----------



## grsp

Armyman2007;849887 said:


> Highland, IN here. I am on the fence about getting into the snow removal biz this year. Just wanted to say HI!


don't want to be mean buddy, but its a little late to be on the fence.


----------



## ajman21

*representing marion*

havent seen anyone from marion in here so i thought i would put my first post for something worth while rather than asking the same stupid question some 32 other noobs have already asked. so new to the buisness got the hook up on a old 7.5 western with meyer pump, with optional turky wings for a total of 8.5 ft; but im not kidding myself ill be removing those till i get a bigger truck. I plan on being the driveway king as has been said I dont think ill be driving to indy for a get together any time soon cause i work a crazy 5p to 1:30 shift, terible for social life bout perfect for plowing snow early morning! ive said enough have fun at hooters.


----------



## firedawg1983

It's in Merrillville not Indy. right off of 30 and 65. Can't miss it! I've been a faithful customer there for years!!! haha


----------



## B.Bells

ajman21;851170 said:


> havent seen anyone from marion in here so i thought i would put my first post for something worth while rather than asking the same stupid question some 32 other noobs have already asked. so new to the buisness got the hook up on a old 7.5 western with meyer pump, with optional turky wings for a total of 8.5 ft; but im not kidding myself ill be removing those till i get a bigger truck. I plan on being the driveway king as has been said I dont think ill be driving to indy for a get together any time soon cause i work a crazy 5p to 1:30 shift, terible for social life bout perfect for plowing snow early morning! ive said enough have fun at hooters.


Dont be shy!!! You wont make it around here! just be yourself and join the fun... NO reason at all to be shy.. I have a daughter if i want to see shy!  im just joking but serious join the fun!


----------



## dfdsuperduty

guys I will try and and make it a good friend and officer was killed in a car accident on saturday morning wake is friday and funeral on saturday I am not sure what time we will get done with everything on saturday I am going to try my best to be there hope you guys can understand


----------



## ajman21

B.Bells;851315 said:


> Dont be shy!!! You wont make it around here! just be yourself and join the fun... NO reason at all to be shy.. I have a daughter if i want to see shy!  im just joking but serious join the fun!


:laughing: Ask my wife im not shy just dont have the money. Its the slow season at work... part of why i am picking up the plowing biz (not to mention every time ive ridden along with my bud we bout fell out the truck laughing bout some stupid mishap). I got a great deal on my plow but i am still paying off so no fun money at present hmmph. but thanks for the trying.


----------



## firedawg1983

do what you need to do dfdsuperduty. That is a priority over hooters in my book anyways. My prayers are with the officers family.


----------



## Armyman2007

Any of you guys looking for a sidewalk/residential drive guy? I have a reliable 4X, trailer, snowblower, and shovel. I am located in Highland.


----------



## ajman21

I was wondering any one know what the average snow fall is for NW Indiana been trying to find some solid numbers but keep finding numbers for just last year... trying to figure estimates without knowing is driving me nuts!


----------



## Armyman2007

ajman21

This is the info I found from the city-data website for Highland IN for average snowfall

November 1-5 inches
December 5-10 inches
January 10-11 inches
February 7.5 to 10 inches
March 4 to 7.5 inches
April 0.5 to 4 inches


----------



## timberseal

last year valpo saw 70 inches. I think most of lake county was around 40 at most.


----------



## firedawg1983

Armyman2007 I may have a contact for you for about 7 properties. I'll let you know in the as soon as I find the info. porter and laporte counties usually get hammered with lake effect snow hopefully its the same this year.


----------



## dodge2500

Armyman2007 What are your hourly rates for sidewalks? Email me at [email protected]


----------



## ajman21

Armyman2007;852161 said:


> ajman21
> 
> This is the info I found from the city-data website for Highland IN for average snowfall
> 
> November 1-5 inches
> December 5-10 inches
> January 10-11 inches
> February 7.5 to 10 inches
> March 4 to 7.5 inches
> April 0.5 to 4 inches


opps I ment NE Indiana ha i need to proof read a little better but if you could give me the web site you found that at i can get the info thanks


----------



## clncut

guys, dont think im gonna make it tomorrow. doc womt let me drive and this surgery has me tied up.. hopefully ill see you at the next one. have one for me!


----------



## firedawg1983

sorry guys couldn't make it. I had a family emergency pop up. I was looking forward to meeting you guys. maybe sometime in the future. hope everyone had fun!


----------



## timberseal

Man it must have been the week for bad news... one of my guys younger sister was hit by a car last night and killed. 11 years old........ Having kids around that age myself makes that extremely difficult to swallow. Needless to say I didn't make it today either.


----------



## firedawg1983

my prayers to the family. Yeah it has been a bad week for sure. my mom is pretty sick and not doing so well. hopefully we can try again in the future to all meet up


----------



## ferdinand711

ajman21;852133 said:


> I was wondering any one know what the average snow fall is for NW Indiana been trying to find some solid numbers but keep finding numbers for just last year... trying to figure estimates without knowing is driving me nuts!


try this. http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/weather.php3?s=89937&refer=


----------



## ajman21

thanks ferdinand glad I got this i was going to get boinked I was figuring for avg 18 inch's rather than the 26inch for marion but considering my lack of overhead I think i would have been ok.


----------



## clncut

Anyone here been contacted by or done work for Greenworld? They called me today to do some subcontracting for them on their commercial properties.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

I was contacted by them yesterday for a property located in Gary they didn't give me the name of the property only told me the size


----------



## clncut

They sent me a "discovery" sheet. They want me to fill it out with all of my companies equipment and then they will set me up with certain properties they feel I could handle.


----------



## firedawg1983

Anyone have a contact for Greenworld? I could use a couple more properties. I already have a few in Gary and could use a few more


----------



## clncut

Nice seeing frost on the ground this morning. Looks like temps are starting to fall towards next week!!


----------



## B.Bells

clncut;859152 said:


> Nice seeing frost on the ground this morning. Looks like temps are starting to fall towards next week!!


I heard that, sorry about that meeting. Ive had some good luck chasin bids... Some HUGE ones. So, i cant complain. Well, just have to wait and see.. Hopefully we get 2" so i can test my new route.


----------



## Sonic Buzz

Hey there im from michigan city ind have 99 dodge ram 7.6 meyer ready for the snow hope we get some soon have 3 commerical properties and about 30 resdential looking for some more commerical sometimes the resdential are hit and miss so if anybody needs help let me no i am always looking for extra work. Good luck everybody. I will do the snow dance tonight.....


----------



## clncut

BORED!


----------



## B.Bells

Hey guys, sorry i've been MIA. I have been laying low cause I may have had a heart attack the other day. Doc has kept me med'ed up so ive been out of it lately. So, hopefully I will be back soon. Take care and good luck.. I will see you guys later. wish it would snow to relieve some of my stress! :laughing: but anyways. gl


----------



## Armyman2007

I keep looking at the 10 day extended forecast and it doesn't look good guys. Let's hear your best guess at our first "plowable" (at least 2") snowfall. My guess is December 4th.


----------



## kpmsnow

:crying: Dec 15th, but lord I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## clncut

Soo I know accuweather really is bad for predicting anything anything over 5 days but has anyone else seen the cruel trick they are playing with Thanksgiving day forecast!?!


----------



## ajman21

Im going to guess first week of dec. I figure it would have to fall on a predicted buisy work week! Please God let it snow!!!!


----------



## Armyman2007

clncut yeah last I saw for Thanksgiving was high of 41 low of 31 and some precipitation. Will it be rain or snow?


----------



## clncut

Wow, sure didn't take long for accuweather to take snow out of our forecast! Damn!! Good news is the doc said I can start driving again!!


----------



## dfdsuperduty

http://www.weatheradvance.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/snowfall-predictions.png check this stuff out guys this would be nice


----------



## clncut

Holy cow, that would be great but it better start snowing soon if were to hit those totals!!


----------



## clncut

Anyone see Skilling today?


----------



## B.Bells

clncut;873288 said:


> Anyone see Skilling today?


No, why whats up with it? we are still showing on Thursday for some snow nothing will stick but hopefully it will!:laughing:but it wont. I will still do the snow dance at 2am tho! Hope you guys do to maybe it will! Im so ready for the snow to fly!:realmad::laughing:


----------



## clncut

At 530 he said flurries/snow showers on Thanksgiving...nothing sticking...but he started getting all excited, mixing up his words, slobbering all over when he started talking about the first week of december looks very interesting and we could see our first measureable snow!! payup God I hope so....getting ready to by new tires!!! 

John


----------



## dfdsuperduty

I hope this stuff can hold off for 1 more week and let me get everything up and ready. Things have been crazy around here and have not had the chance to go threw everything.


----------



## Duramax101

New member here, near Anderson..Just wanted to say hello & let it snow!!!


----------



## Novadiecast

I somehow missed all this but I am looking forward to the snow coming. I am in Michigan City.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Happy Turkey Day everyoneussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## B.Bells

SO is it going to freeze tonight? I'm hoping it does! LOL :laughing: we will see... im staying up and doing a dance..


----------



## mullis56

Might as well go to bed. Going to be warm tomorrow too, plus ground temps are mid 40's.


----------



## B.Bells

mullis56;877529 said:


> Might as well go to bed. Going to be warm tomorrow too, plus ground temps are mid 40's.


Ya, I know wishful thinking tho!:realmad::laughing:


----------



## clncut

Welcome to our thread Duramax and Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Hope everyone is as stuffed and uncomfortable as I am!


----------



## clncut

Looks like our first storm is going to be a bust for us with 2 inch triggers.


----------



## B.Bells

clncut;883623 said:


> Looks like our first storm is going to be a bust for us with 2 inch triggers.


yea, I heard that. :crying:


----------



## Duramax101

Thanks clncut! Colder temps headed our way at least, hopefully the snow won't be far behind...


----------



## dfdsuperduty

when are they calling for snow in NW Indiana? I think ground temps are still to warm for anything to stick


----------



## clncut

There was a chance for accumulating snow wed into thur but that looks to be a bust.


----------



## B.Bells

dfdsuperduty;883834 said:


> when are they calling for snow in NW Indiana? I think ground temps are still to warm for anything to stick


i believe wed night into thursday.


----------



## Armyman2007

Looks like snow on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday next week! Hoping at least one of those days we get at least a 2" accumulation


----------



## GSShelper

Well im in hammond and i only seen a few flurries this afternoon ,, lol started to get wood... sad thing is on my regular job i get to work midnights,, so i only get to plow on my days off or during the day **UGH** did hook the plow up yesturday and all seems well... i hope everyone makes a ton of money this year good luck!


----------



## Armyman2007

GSS I am one town over from you. I live in Highland!


----------



## dfdsuperduty

dyer here...


----------



## ajman21

saw my first flurries of the season I pegged it on my guess! hope mon turns out to be a freak blizzard!


----------



## Armyman2007

dfd what did you do in the military (MOS/unit)? I was a medic in the active Army from 2003 through 2007 and am in the Guard now.


----------



## clncut

So what do you guys think. Big storm tues-wed. Or is it foing to be a bust. I was getting excited until I saw rain in the forecast for our area.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

31 bravo stationed at Ft. Drum 10th Mountain Division


----------



## clncut

Well....accuweather went from saying we were going to get 9 inches of snow Tuesday to about an inch now. I give up getting excited about these hyped up storms.


----------



## B.Bells

clncut;891158 said:


> Well....accuweather went from saying we were going to get 9 inches of snow Tuesday to about an inch now. I give up getting excited about these hyped up storms.


lol, im sorry but your not telling the truth... you know you jumping inside like a lil kid! I AM:laughing:we will see but 9" 1st storm thats a wake up call!


----------



## clncut

Ok your right. Get way to excited and then POW...kick in the nuts! Well...maybe not that bad. Anyone even considering hooking up for tonights snow?


----------



## timberseal

We're hooked up and waiting... not sure just how much is going to lay down over night but theres definately a decent system coming into Illinois right now. Weather.com says 70% to 90% of light snow by the 3am to 6am time frame Monday in the Valpo area. From what I saw they're expecting around 1/2 an inch..... who knows though


----------



## clncut

Sounds like a good storm indeed. Earlier it sounded like we may catch some of it but now it looks like more of a did for us. Guess ill bp getting a few more full nights sleep.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

hooked up ready to go ton of salt loaded and ready to go


----------



## B.Bells

well its 2am monday and nothing as of yet, looks like it is just hitting the radar so be rdy for the mad dash for salting apps! :laughing: thats about all well get!


----------



## clncut

At least its nice to see a dusting on the ground. It's a start. Didn't get to do much with it.


----------



## timberseal

Questioned even salting this morning but when the city trucks hit the roads we went ahead and threw some down on the lots......... better than nothing I suppose


----------



## jkiser96

INDOT got there a%$es handed to trhem on this little deal in Greenfield. I went out at 5:15 & never seen the first truck until around 6:30. What started out to look good ended up being a day in the ****ter, my spreader died half way thru but thanks to a buddy that never got called to salt & was able to finish everything.


----------



## lawnkale

timberseal;892916 said:


> Questioned even salting this morning but when the city trucks hit the roads we went ahead and threw some down on the lots......... better than nothing I suppose


timberseal. i use the city as a guide also. When they came down my street i called everyone out. I live behind high school so its usually one of the first roads they salt. we did our commercial properties and left our apartment complexs. Besides franklin house are you plowing a good amount in valpo??


----------



## adhiggie

Finally some SNOW!!!! Just got my plow a few weeks ago and wanted to use it! So I did a couple of driveways for people who want plowed no matter how little snow...


----------



## B.Bells

ok, i done all salt apps and plowed 2 of them before with about 1.5inches on them NOW I CAN SHAVE! LOL hope everyone is safe was slick as all get out today! alot of wrecks/slideoffs. and btw i got lucky i started at 3am salting when there was nothing on the ground so HAHAHA. INDOT 0 Bells 1 

1st out last home rule applys!


----------



## B.Bells

lawnkale;892977 said:


> timberseal. i use the city as a guide also. When they came down my street i called everyone out. I live behind high school so its usually one of the first roads they salt. we did our commercial properties and left our apartment complexs. Besides franklin house are you plowing a good amount in valpo??


no way, im always 1st out last back. idc what the situation is. I wait on noone.. sometimes going with gut is better!


----------



## mullis56

50+ tons put out this morning started at 4:30am...good to get back out!


----------



## clncut

I wish my customers were as understanding. They would probably flipped if I salted as everything melted away a few hours later. Kudos to all you who got out and made some cheddar. I think we are going to see more rain than snow out of this next storm.


----------



## B.Bells

clncut;893266 said:


> I wish my customers were as understanding. They would probably flipped if I salted as everything melted away a few hours later. Kudos to all you who got out and made some cheddar. I think we are going to see more rain than snow out of this next storm.


yea, wouldnt call it a victory by any means better than notta i guess. it was definably unmistakable deinable (bad out take on willy wonka, lol) not fun skating this morning tho! that i do know.


----------



## clncut

Tomorrows forecast so far sounds like 1-3 inches of snow before it turns to rain throughout the night and then back to snow sometime wednesday. WTH??? What to do? Plow before it all melts from the rain or just wait and see whats left on Wednesday.


----------



## timberseal

lawnkale;892977 said:


> timberseal. i use the city as a guide also. When they came down my street i called everyone out. I live behind high school so its usually one of the first roads they salt. we did our commercial properties and left our apartment complexs. Besides franklin house are you plowing a good amount in valpo??


We have 10 commercial accounts and some residentials all in Valpo. Not worth driving elsewhere IMO unless its of decent size. Last year we did a few in Portage and even those were a pain when the weather got real bad.

Well of the 10 - 1 called a few minutes ago asking why were salting today  can't win'em all I guess! If the city feels it's necessary to salt from a liability standpoint... 

I have a view of downtown lincolnway so I usually just watch for the flashing yellows.


----------



## mullis56

clncut;893266 said:


> I wish my customers were as understanding. They would probably flipped if I salted as everything melted away a few hours later. Kudos to all you who got out and made some cheddar. I think we are going to see more rain than snow out of this next storm.


Nothing to do with understanding we had 1" of snow, and it is our liability to keep the properties safe and it was slick out! Heck they closed I65 North in Indy at 38th Street to allow salt trucks to salt the road to make it safe school buses running 1.5 hours behind with out any delays! Only 2 customer calls, 1 thanking us and 1 apologizing about the previous contractor showing up on our property!


----------



## dfdsuperduty

salted all of mine today and only got one call to see if we could do a leaf clean-up today :laughing::laughing: so i informed them when the weather breaks we will be out


----------



## mullis56

Leave clean up! LOL


----------



## B.Bells

anything popping yet, looks like it is getting close on the radar? so whats everythink we gonna get?


----------



## timberseal

not squat in Valpo...... radar is showing stuff in the area but nothings hitting the ground. It will probably be around 6pm before we start seeing anything around here. Thats assuming the rain doesn't push north and kill the chill


----------



## B.Bells

yea kinda depressing  was looking forward to it. oh well I guess its not winter, yet!


----------



## Armyman2007

Any of you guys need a hand let me know. I can shovel, run a snowblower, whatever you need.

Dale
(219) 730-6414


----------



## lawnkale

Armyman2007;895407 said:


> Any of you guys need a hand let me know. I can shovel, run a snowblower, whatever you need.
> 
> Dale
> (219) 730-6414


where r u? can you work downtown valpo??


----------



## Armyman2007

I am in Highland, Yes I can work in Valpo!


----------



## timberseal

These temps start plunging and we're all going to have an icy mess on our hands.


----------



## jjfinn

Anybody seeing anything yet? Up here in South Bend we have about a inch on the ground but its so cold I dont see how its going to change over. I am hoping for some good snow amounts!


----------



## timberseal

38*F in Valpo - things are melting but the temps are supposed to start dropping through the am hours. Not much to do here but wait


----------



## Novadiecast

timberseal;895944 said:


> 38*F in Valpo - things are melting but the temps are supposed to start dropping through the am hours. Not much to do here but wait


Same here in Michigan City, Hurry up and wait for??????????


----------



## clncut

Probably going to go out and salt some of the lots id the temps are down by morning. Lots are pretty slushy and will become concrete if temps fall. Still keeping my fingers crossed for a push tomorrow when the wrap around comes thru. Until then, its theraflu and bed. See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

salted 2 lots of slush at about 630 to get the crap out and to hopefully get it down to just a skating rink if or when the temps drop well see what happens


----------



## gotsnow?

Just an inch over the last few hours, but now the temps are over 32 degrees and warm rain... But, weather channel is showing snow throughout the day today and 2-4" tonight!!! LET IT SNOW, LET IT SNOW, LET IT SNOW payup


----------



## clncut

36* out and I'm laying in bed staring at the ceiling. Gonna head out and check a few accounts around 5. Still hoping the back edge of this system brings some plowable snow!


----------



## mullis56

I'm sure here in Indy salting event only...


----------



## timberseal

Not even much to salt here....... the rain and temps melted it all down overnight for the most part.


----------



## clncut

Didn't even leave the house.


----------



## dodge2500

Anyone else getting pretty bumbed about no plowable snow yet?? I sure am. Anyone have guaranteed contracts whether it snows or not??


----------



## Novadiecast

Didn't even have to get out of bed. I am sure at some point it will snow, who knows when.:realmad:


----------



## lawnkale

dodge2500;896448 said:


> Anyone else getting pretty bumbed about no plowable snow yet?? I sure am. Anyone have guaranteed contracts whether it snows or not??


yes ive got contracts that pay something no matter what. I make the ones that i have equipment sitting on site pay upfront the first 3-5 snowfalls dec 1. after that they pay as we go. that way i have a little gaurantee income dec 1. (james is this you)


----------



## clncut

No snow this year...I'm trading the plow on for a sgueege (sp?)


----------



## lawnkale

it only dec 10(i think) it did this a couple years ago and snowed everyday in feb. We get a little snow early last year and everyone expects it this year. This is northwest indiana. The lake effect gods will dump dont worry


----------



## dodge2500

Yes kale it is James. I too have a few fixed rate things going on which do help out.


----------



## lawnkale

dodge2500;896612 said:


> Yes kale it is James. I too have a few fixed rate things going on which do help out.


hey i lost your cell number. Still got available time to sub?? r u going to claypools auction? he told my dad there are a ton of landscpers coming from south bend, elkart area with some$$$ i looked at equipmet and its JUNK...It would have to be a great deal for me to spend any money


----------



## dodge2500

I may have time to sub it just depends on where.. and what rates. I will PM you my number!!


----------



## clncut

Heading out in the morning for a salt run


----------



## clncut

Anyone get any salting in this morning? Went out at 6am and it was cold! Truck was not happy upon starting. Anything exciting in the future?


----------



## dodge2500

We salted all of our accounts today and yesterday. Doesn't look like anything is coming our way in the next few days.


----------



## kpmsnow

De-iced both yesterday and today. Had to clear one lone drift out at one of my hotels that had accumulated due to blowing between two cars. Grand total of 15min of plowing so far this season! Man this weather needs to start cooperating! Dear Santa, I've been good, (i think). Please bring me some snow. I will even trade you some wind  :realmad:


----------



## lawnkale

kpmsnow;898892 said:


> De-iced both yesterday and today. Had to clear one lone drift out at one of my hotels that had accumulated due to blowing between two cars. Grand total of 15min of plowing so far this season! Man this weather needs to start cooperating! Dear Santa, I've been good, (i think). Please bring me some snow. I will even trade you some wind  :realmad:


i will even trade u some sleet, rain, ice for some snow


----------



## lofsfire3503

Hey everyone, Im from the Four Seasons area. Is anyone out there selling any equipment? i have a 86 k20 with a meyer 8' blade


----------



## dfdsuperduty

2003 f150 fx4 with 7.5 blizzard for sale pm me for details.... I was out at 3am this morning and did some plowing about 30mins due to drifting everything else just got salt however I would much rather salt than plow.


----------



## B.Bells

BRRRRRRRRR, who ordered the cold weather. Wouldn't mind it, if there was some snow  oh well theres more to come maybe. i really dont think it will but well see.


----------



## clncut

Maybe a salt run sun morning. Sounds like we may get some freezing rain or ice. Hope so, so far this season has been a bust! It's early though and there is a lot of winter left.


----------



## mullis56

Winter is just starting guys, 3 saltings this week...can't complain.


----------



## clncut

Rain rain go away.....


----------



## dfdsuperduty

I was at least able to salt one lot last night its a 24hr radio station that has a trace trigger. Rain plus below 32 degree temps meant it was time to put down some salt


----------



## clncut

Decided to kick back a few with some friends the other night at the eatery/bar called Tilted Kilt in Merrillville and all I can say is oooohhh my!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey clncut next time you want to go to the kilt let me know I'm always game for that place


----------



## clncut

Will do R&R. The beer is cold and the scenery isn't so bad either!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What the hell there is beer there. Man now you tell me


----------



## ferdinand711

clncut;905069 said:


> Will do R&R. The beer is cold and the scenery isn't so bad either!


Hey John,
You should check out La Caritas too, down by K mart on US30. the ambiance is great and Oh, they have lots of beers too. lol


----------



## timberseal

Someone needs to wake up old man winter!


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Hey Greg do you have pallets of salt that your still trying to get rid of???


----------



## clncut

timberseal;907541 said:


> Someone needs to wake up old man winter!


Greg, Im hoping the "old man" heard your requests because the forecast looks to be active. Looks like we may be able to tap into some lake effect Saturday and Im hearing rumors flying around about a xmas day snow? Who know but If we dont get anything out of these possible snow events coming up, Im going to go mad! My schedule couldnt work out better right now for plowing but for some reason the old man isnt cooperating with me!! :realmad:


----------



## plowcrack

New here to plowing.

Located between La Porte and Michigan City. If anybody knows where the old "Ski Valley" ski resort is on Forrester Rd, thats my place. Bet some of the posters here from NWI came here as kids. For those of you who remember, theres about 1/2 mile of driveway to plow here and I got sick of paying someone else to do it so I bit the bullet and picked up my own. 88 Chevy 1 ton 4X4 6.2 diesel with 3 speed manual trans. Old Western plow that kinda works ok. She's a sick old beast but I hope to get the job done and pick up a couple extra driveways locally to get her paid for. 

Just add snow!


----------



## Armyman2007

What do you guys think of weather forecast for next few days? Looks like 1 inch today, and 2 inches tomorrow in Highland where I live. Hopefully get to play in the snow a bit this weekend! Finally!


----------



## adhiggie

Looks like 1-2" in the Indy area between tonight and tomorrow! BTW I just got my plowing assignment from my contractor! in carmel doing some office buildings... Let it snow!!!payup


----------



## ferdinand711

SSSSSSSSShhhhhhhhhhhhh, the snow God is thinking on how much snow and where to dump it before Christmas so just chill out. ssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh......................................................................................... OHH what the heck!!C'MON C'MON C'MON SNOW GOD PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE GIVE US SOME SNOW PLEASE PLEEEEAAAAAASSEEEE.


----------



## clncut

I'm thinking of buying a snow machine to lay down some white stuff on my accounts! Ok, that may be a bit extreme but I'm going nuts over here!


----------



## B.Bells

clncut;913305 said:


> I'm thinking of buying a snow machine to lay down some white stuff on my accounts! Ok, that may be a bit extreme but I'm going nuts over here!


How much to do mine? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## ferdinand711

will it be a free estimate?


----------



## plowcrack

Getting a dusting here in La Porte now. Looked at the radar and there's nothing to back it up so probably no chance to test out my new rig dammit!


----------



## clncut

What the hell is that white substance falling from the sky....ash maybe? Did a volcano erupt somewhere? I better get a picture of this....I may never see it again this year!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hold on neighbors next door. Snow is working its way down and around the lake coming for you! Let it snow


----------



## ferdinand711

Some coating in the ground and falling, hope it'll show more in the morning enough to even do a salt run.


----------



## kpmsnow

Went to bed at 2:30 am no snow. looked at the radar, said snow for over an hour, we have seen nothing. Went to bed and awoke 15 min ago to the sound of a snow plow coming down the road! I jumped out of bed landed at the window and seen all white! I threw clothes on ran outside and realized we have barely an inch! I guess I should be happy for what we have and just smile and go sling chloride, but holy cow this is getting ridiculous! I NEED A PLOWABLE SNOW! :realmad: :crying:


----------



## B.Bells

kpmsnow;914603 said:


> Went to bed at 2:30 am no snow. looked at the radar, said snow for over an hour, we have seen nothing. Went to bed and awoke 15 min ago to the sound of a snow plow coming down the road! I jumped out of bed landed at the window and seen all white! I threw clothes on ran outside and realized we have barely an inch! I guess I should be happy for what we have and just smile and go sling chloride, but holy cow this is getting ridiculous! I NEED A PLOWABLE SNOW! :realmad: :crying:


we've got plowable snow in New Castle, so its headed your way. working east to west. so i get it first this time.  GL guys and be safe.... atleast indot was out this time.


----------



## adhiggie

Still waiting for enough snow to stick to the roads...(Noblesville/Carmel)


----------



## mullis56

adhiggie - who you working for?


----------



## Duramax101

mullis56;915074 said:


> adhiggie - who you working for?


& do they need any more trucks? Have a couple that need a little more work!


----------



## Indy

Trucks down:realmad:
Replace the fuel pump still no pressure...

2" inches tonight ~ PERFECT


----------



## adhiggie

Working for a company from south of Indy...(with contracts all over the place) I do not think they need any more plows from what I have heard...


----------



## 04WhiteSport

Bring it on!


----------



## Indy

Indyplower;915195 said:


> Trucks down:realmad:
> Replace the fuel pump still no pressure...
> 
> 2" inches tonight ~ PERFECT


TA DA

Had a bad ground........I am back in the saddle, BRING IT ON


----------



## GSShelper

*Winter In Indiana*

A winter statistic!








98% OF PEOPLE SAY 'OH ****' BEFORE

GOING IN THE DITCH ON A SLIPPERY ROAD.

THE OTHER 2% ARE FROM INDIANA AND THEY SAY, 'HOLD MY BEER AND WATCH THIS!'


----------



## ajman21

hurrah I got to try out my new set up on sat morning! it worked great for and old rusty hunk a metal! any one hopen for any thing in the morning round my area


----------



## kpmsnow

Bud on this site we pray for snow year round! :bluebounc Wednesday and Thursday could prove to be interesting payup


----------



## 04WhiteSport

*Anyone need part time help >?*

I would be willing to travel up north if anyone has the need for an extra hand from time to time when it doesn't make it down to North central In. I'm about 30 min South of kokomo.

Jarrod 
317-281-0363


----------



## Armyman2007

Yeah finally starting to get some measurable snow! Did a couple of residential drives this morning. Anybody needing a walk/residential driveway snowblowed or shoveled let me know


----------



## plowcrack

Plowed my 3 inches tonight and salted the slopes in anticipation of the "ice storm" that's headed our way tonight and thru Xmas according to WGN....


----------



## clncut

Felt good to get out and push some snow around again. All accounts were serviced with no surprises! Anyone else get a phone call today from the Indiana Dept. of Natural resourses for a bid? TIme for a cold one and its off to bed! Im thinking it may be time to try for that get together again....Tilted Kilt anyone?


----------



## ajman21

Im thinking that some snow would be better then Ice


----------



## DRIFTER92

I'm thinking i should have bought a spreader for the first season instead of a plow... Does anyone here work for the Hendricks County townships? I was kind of curious what the going rate is and what company has the contract?


----------



## Novadiecast

Michigan City is covered in Ice!!!!! Salt, Salt then more Salt!!!!


----------



## clncut

Merry xmas everyone. I must have been good this year, Santa brought me a Tom Skilling snuggie! Going to go try it on and hope for the white stuff instead of all this rain.


----------



## tattood_1

Merry Christmas from Sharpsville/Kokomo everyone. Hopefully winter will come soon. Glad I'd bought a spreader this year otherwise I would have went broke by now.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Anyone know of some reasonable prices on pallets of rock salt need about 10-15 pallets


----------



## tattood_1

Bought mine over in Richmond for $225 a skid. 49 50lb. bags. It's the Cargill winter melt. Let me know if you want his number.


----------



## clncut

Is it just me or does it seem N. Illinois keeps getting all the snow and we end up with an inch and that's if we are lucky enough to be north of the rain snow line! Already over two inches in Chicago and we maybe have an inch. Of course that's on my deck and not on any lots. Ugh!


----------



## clncut

Riggs mowers and more here in Valpo may be able to order you some salt. What about Nemiers in crown point?


----------



## dodge2500

Mitsch Water and Salt In Crown Point has a lot of Diamond Crystal stuff and he was just over $4 a bag last I checked with him. Otherwise if you want 2500 bulk bags I can get those for around 125 a ton.


----------



## clncut

anyone out plowing?


----------



## tattood_1

Only about 1/2" here and looks like it quit now. Mother Nature is such a tease.


----------



## clncut

2 or so here. Waiting for it to finish up then heading out.


----------



## tattood_1

Need help? Only use my plow once this year, it's been salt that is saving my keester.


----------



## clncut

I'm good for tonight. Subs will be out at 10 but thanks for the offer. Where are you located? I'm texting from my phone so if your location is posted I apologize. I can't see it.


----------



## tattood_1

Sharpsville, it's abot 10 miles south of Kokomo.


----------



## tattood_1

1"-3" by midnight, if it doesn't change again.


----------



## timberseal

glad to see something fell over the last week. I was on a cruise ship to honduras, belize, mexico and the bahamas. can't say im missing the indiana weather but my guys are a bit bored up there  Just got back into miami today


----------



## tattood_1

Must be nice timberseal. There is some white stuff falling now.


----------



## clncut

Ahhh, I remember cruise ships, island vacations, freedom....and then we had kids! Lol


----------



## clncut

Winter weather advisory...2-4....hope so but doubt it.


----------



## Indy

roof tops are white......that's a good start.


----------



## clncut

We have about an inch down. Looks to be winding down. Another push tonight would be great.


----------



## mullis56

Coming down at a good clip here now.


----------



## timberseal

well the weather down here is nicer it was rainy and overcast half the trip. we brought our 3 kids with so it made things interesting to say the least


----------



## clncut

Funny...wife said just this morning since plowing has picked up this past week we should plan a Florida vacation! Women!!


----------



## adhiggie

Still snowing! Ought to be able to plow!


----------



## adhiggie

Just got my call! I am off to plow! payup


----------



## plowcrack

I'd say we had 4 total inches since Christmas Eve here just West of La Porte. Got to do my property and a couple other local accounts. This snow was so lite and easy to move that the majority of my customers decided to do it themselves with shovels.

If anybody needs help in the La Porte county area, email me at [email protected].


----------



## B.Bells

just got hammered by that little system.. so much for there 1 in. ill have to do all mine tonight.. GL and besafe guys. But make that payup


----------



## clncut

Just finished up and time to crack open a cold one. So far this past week has been nice!


----------



## billet-boy

B.Bells;929052 said:


> just got hammered by that little system.. so much for there 1 in. ill have to do all mine tonight.. GL and besafe guys. But make that payup


What did you end up with for accumulation, we had 2-3 but that was enough to get the plow out make a few bucks.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

any one interested in splitting a load of salt i need at least 10 skids I can have it delivered to dyer for 225 a skid if your interested send me a pm


----------



## ferdinand711

dfdsuperduty;931236 said:


> any one interested in splitting a load of salt i need at least 10 skids I can have it delivered to dyer for 225 a skid if your interested send me a pm


Where are you getting your salt from? I got my 80lbs.bags @ $159/skid, (30 bags=2400lbs/skid) and I got to leave it on their warehouse and just get something as I need.


----------



## clncut

Just bought a pallet at Riggs for 231 and some change.


----------



## lawnkale

ferdinand711;931686 said:


> where are you getting your salt from? I got my 80lbs.bags @ $159/skid, (30 bags=2400lbs/skid) and i got to leave it on their warehouse and just get something as i need.


where r u getting it for $159./ skid


----------



## clncut

Just walked in and the wife mentioned something about possibly a foot of lake. effect snow but didn't hear where in nw Indiana it was. Anyone else here anything. Im guessing east of porter county.


----------



## Novadiecast

It is for La Porte, St. Joe, and Elkhart co. in Indiana and North in Michigan. I am ready, LET IT SNOW!!!!!:yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## clncut

Damn, Cant sneak any snow over 1 county to the west!


----------



## hedhunter9

Sounds like not till later this week / week-end.

Lake effect advisory going into next week...


----------



## B.Bells

billet-boy;930478 said:


> What did you end up with for accumulation, we had 2-3 but that was enough to get the plow out make a few bucks.


we ended with 3-4 in most spots.. turned out to be a nice storm. no problems finally!everything running 100%... now tonights little storm is going to be a pain in the butt i think gonna be mostly ice i think. well see tonight. if you could give me a heads up on the weather up north tonight.. its going to be a hard call.. with the high of 35 at 1 am :crying: sooooo crazy


----------



## clncut

Light snow most of the day. Just a dusting so far...


----------



## gotsnow?

clncut;933877 said:


> Damn, Cant sneak any snow over 1 county to the west!


I'm hoping for a bit of that lake effect about two counties to the east....


----------



## clncut

Gotsnow.....if your anywhere east of porter county it sounds like you will be getting your fair share. Noaa is saying 1-3 for lake and porter counties with possible heavier bands in the evening. I hope so. Sure would be a nice way to finish the year!


----------



## Novadiecast

I got about two inches of the white stuff right now and still coming down at a pretty good pace. I will be out tonight for sure.:yow!::yow!:xysport


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey guys if any of you are getting the lake effect and need any help, please let me know as I need a little extra money for the trans that blew up on me last week. I can have two or three trucks, a skid or two, and a 12 yard dump to move piles. Just give me a call at 708 670 8504. Thanks russ


----------



## hairygary

lawnkale;932345 said:


> where r u getting it for $159./ skid


Id like to know too. Just been checking on prices for getting another truck and the cheapest i found it was $181 / a skid out of the port.


----------



## ferdinand711

hairygary;934748 said:


> Id like to know too. Just been checking on prices for getting another truck and the cheapest i found it was $181 / a skid out of the port.


I ordered mine last week of November @ AMTURF interprises in Gary, Don't know about their prices now but I got to keep my salt in their warehouse 'till I need it. send me a PM for the contact guy if interested.


----------



## ferdinand711

lawnkale;932345 said:


> where r u getting it for $159./ skid


I ordered mine last week of November @ AMTURF interprises in Gary, Don't know about their prices now but I got to keep my salt in their warehouse 'till I need it. send me a PM for the contact guy if interested.


----------



## plowcrack

It's coming! Local accumulations up to 12 inches expected. Possible 2 inches an hour could fall at times between now and Sunday and possibly into early next week.

Got your cutting edge sharpened???


----------



## B.Bells

plowcrack;936103 said:


> It's coming! Local accumulations up to 12 inches expected. Possible 2 inches an hour could fall at times between now and Sunday and possibly into early next week.
> 
> Got your cutting edge sharpened???


where you getting this info?? everything i hear says nothing to worry about. dont get me wrong ill take it! payup but i dont see it happening :crying:


----------



## plowcrack

Hope this link works. This is the TWC warning.

http://www.weather.com/weather/aler...ificance=W&areaid=INZ003&office=KIWX&etn=0004

More of a localized thing here in La Porte Co near the lake....but it will definitely bring alot of snow . I just looked at the radar and it is already starting in SW Michigan and soon to swing into Indiana.

Happy New Year everybody!!!


----------



## ferdinand711

B.Bells;936356 said:


> where you getting this info?? everything i hear says nothing to worry about. dont get me wrong ill take it! payup but i dont see it happening :crying:


http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...WX&textField1=41.6075&textField2=-86.7148&e=0


----------



## clncut

Upgraded to a lake effect snow advisory. Makes me feel a little better.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Please let me know if there is any help needed doing anything out that way.


----------



## ferdinand711

Money are falling from the sky 30 miles northeast of merrillville and the good thing about it is I have two accounts there.


----------



## clncut

Lake station? Portage?


----------



## ferdinand711

clncut;937482 said:


> Lake station? Portage?


Michigan City and La Porte


----------



## clncut

Nothing exciting here in Valpo


----------



## plowcrack

Man I count a healthy 4 inches here just west of La Porte since noon today and most of that fell in the past 2 hours. More to come..................payup


----------



## timberseal

well when theres no snow to plow its time to go snowmobiling! 10 inches in niles I heard


----------



## B.Bells

if anyone needs help holla im bored with 3 trucks sittin!


----------



## clncut

Well its snowing off and on here...hopefully we will catch one of those bands and get a couple of inches out of this.


----------



## clncut

Snowin again, looks like some more bands are coming through. Will be heading out around 3. Gonna need the long johns tonight!


----------



## hedhunter9

We got about 12 inches fri night. 13 hours in the truck.
Then back out Sat night for another 5 hours doing cleanup.

Slept in late today (sunday)

They are calling for another 2-3 tonight.

Its all been lake effect snow so far.


Bob


----------



## tattood_1

You guys can send any you don't want my way. I'm dying here. Nothing even worth salting.


----------



## gotsnow?

What kind of over all snow amounts did you guys see in the North central and Northwestern counties?? Here in the extreme Northeast corner of the state we only got approx 1.5" of accumulation since friday and most of that blew away w/ the 20 mph wind.....


----------



## ferdinand711

gotsnow?;941711 said:


> What kind of over all snow amounts did you guys see in the North central and Northwestern counties?? Here in the extreme Northeast corner of the state we only got approx 1.5" of accumulation since friday and most of that blew away w/ the 20 mph wind.....


Dune land Beach Rd., Michigan City. as of 01/04 11AM, 10" and counting.


----------



## Indy

Wednesday looks like a money makerpayup


----------



## ferdinand711

clncut;939847 said:


> Snowin again, looks like some more bands are coming through. Will be heading out around 3. Gonna need the long johns tonight!


Did you get anything at all? it's been quite here in our main battle field (Merrillville). 10" in my accounts in Michigan City though.


----------



## hi_octane

hey i have two trucks in laporte ready to work 24/7 
1989 dodge w150 7'6" western
2003 dodge 2500 8' western pro 
fully insured 
ready to go 
anyone needs help call me 773-559-3736 
steve


----------



## jkiser96

Indyplower;942410 said:


> Wednesday looks like a money makerpayup


Moved it to Thursday now. The bad part is it will be during the day so the idiots will be out in full force.


----------



## ajman21

I hope we get a good snow for once all weve got in my area is a little five incher, couple of almost two inchers, and couple of dusting. been very slow. I need a salt spreader.


----------



## clncut

Looks like 4-8 is possible. Light and fluffy, my favorite kind! wesport


----------



## clncut

Winter Storm Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO IL
134 PM CST TUE JAN 5 2010

...HEAVY SNOW POSSIBLE THURSDAY...

.A VERY INTENSE UPPER AIR LOW WILL MOVE INTO IOWA BY THURSDAY
MORNING AND INTO CENTRAL INDIANA BY THURSDAY EVENING. THIS WILL
PRODUCE SNOW OVER NORTH CENTRAL ILLINOIS...NORTHEAST ILLINOIS AND
NORTHWEST INDIANA WEDNESDAY EVENING TO FRIDAY MORNING. THERE WILL
BE A DEEP LAYER OF COLD AIR IN PLACE AS A LARGE HIGH OVER THE
WESTERN PLAINS PUSHES COLD AIR INTO THE FORECAST AREA. THIS WILL
PRODUCE SNOW WITH A HIGH ICE TO WATER RATIO. A DRY SNOW IS
FORECAST WITH THIS STORM.

INZ002-060345-
/O.NEW.KLOT.WS.A.0001.100107T0000Z-100109T0000Z/
PORTER-
INCLUDING THE CITY OF...VALPARAISO
134 PM CST TUE JAN 5 2010

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY EVENING THROUGH
FRIDAY AFTERNOON...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY EVENING THROUGH FRIDAY
AFTERNOON.

* TIMING...SNOW WILL BEGIN LATE WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON AND WILL
BECOME HEAVY DURING THE DAY THURSDAY. THE SNOW WILL CONTINUE AS
A LAKE EFFECT SNOW AT LEAST THROUGH FRIDAY AFTERNOON.

* ACCUMULATIONS...UP TO NINE INCHES OF SNOW BY FRIDAY MORNING.

* HAZARDS...HE PRIMARY HAZARD OF THIS WINTER EVENT WILL BE THE
LARGE AMOUNTS OF SNOW.

* IMPACTS...THE RUSH HOURS ON THURSDAY MORNING...THURSDAY EVENING
AND FRIDAY MORNING WILL IMPACTED. TRAVEL WILL BE IMPACTED LATE
WEDNESDAY NIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY.


----------



## clncut

A little more info I read on this possible storm.......this was from NOAA



THE FORECAST QPF SHOWS THAT PRECIPITATION WILL MOVE INTO THE FORECAST
AREA OF NORTH CENTRAL ILLINOIS...NORTHEAST ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST
INDIANA STARTING AFTER 06 UTC. THE ECMWF MODEL IS A LITTLE
SLOWER. WE WILL USE A COMBINATION OF THE ECMWF...CANADIAN AND GFS
MODELS FOR THE QPF. WE WILL USE A LARGE SNOW RATIO. THE FORECAST
SOUNDINGS ARE SHOWING A DEEP LAYER OF TEMPERATURE IN THE RANGE FOR
MAXIMUM SNOW GROWTH. THIS LAYER HAS A LOT OF MOISTURE IN IT AND IT
WAS FORECAST TO BE FROM 4600 TO 11700 FEET OR 7100 FEET DEEP. WE
MAY USE A 30 TO ONE SNOW TO LIQUID RATIO.

WE WILL ISSUE A WINTER STORM WATCH FROM WEDNESDAY EVENING THROUGH
FRIDAY MORNING FOR ALL COUNTIES EXCEPT PORTER. THE WATCH WILL BE
LONGER FOR PORTER COUNTY BECAUSE THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL BEGIN
FRIDAY.

LONG TERM DISCUSSION FRI NIGHT-TUE
1225 PM CST

LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL CONTINUE THROUGH FRIDAY NIGHT AND SATURDAY.
BOTH NAM AND GFS HAVE 850 MB WINDS DUE NORTH WHILE BOUNDARY LAYER
FLOW IS NNW. GFS MODEL SOUNDING SHOWS INVERSION BASED AT ABOUT 5K
FEET WITH SURFACE TO 850 MB DELTA T AROUND 16C. NAM NOT QUITE AS
COLD. THIS SHOULD BE SUFFICIENT FOR SOME ACCUMULATING SNOW FOR LAKE
AND PORTER COUNTIES. CANT COMPLETELY RULE OUT SOME SNOW SHOWERS
DRIFTING INTO THE CHICAGO LAKEFRONT


----------



## ferdinand711

clncut;944642 said:


> Winter Storm Watch
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO IL
> 134 PM CST TUE JAN 5 2010
> 
> ...HEAVY SNOW POSSIBLE THURSDAY...
> 
> .A VERY INTENSE UPPER AIR LOW WILL MOVE INTO IOWA BY THURSDAY
> MORNING AND INTO CENTRAL INDIANA BY THURSDAY EVENING. THIS WILL
> PRODUCE SNOW OVER NORTH CENTRAL ILLINOIS...NORTHEAST ILLINOIS AND
> NORTHWEST INDIANA WEDNESDAY EVENING TO FRIDAY MORNING. THERE WILL
> BE A DEEP LAYER OF COLD AIR IN PLACE AS A LARGE HIGH OVER THE
> WESTERN PLAINS PUSHES COLD AIR INTO THE FORECAST AREA. THIS WILL
> PRODUCE SNOW WITH A HIGH ICE TO WATER RATIO. A DRY SNOW IS
> FORECAST WITH THIS STORM.
> 
> INZ002-060345-
> /O.NEW.KLOT.WS.A.0001.100107T0000Z-100109T0000Z/
> PORTER-
> INCLUDING THE CITY OF...VALPARAISO
> 134 PM CST TUE JAN 5 2010
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY EVENING THROUGH
> FRIDAY AFTERNOON...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
> WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY EVENING THROUGH FRIDAY
> AFTERNOON.
> 
> * TIMING...SNOW WILL BEGIN LATE WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON AND WILL
> BECOME HEAVY DURING THE DAY THURSDAY. THE SNOW WILL CONTINUE AS
> A LAKE EFFECT SNOW AT LEAST THROUGH FRIDAY AFTERNOON.
> 
> * ACCUMULATIONS...UP TO NINE INCHES OF SNOW BY FRIDAY MORNING.
> 
> * HAZARDS...HE PRIMARY HAZARD OF THIS WINTER EVENT WILL BE THE
> LARGE AMOUNTS OF SNOW.
> 
> * IMPACTS...THE RUSH HOURS ON THURSDAY MORNING...THURSDAY EVENING
> AND FRIDAY MORNING WILL IMPACTED. TRAVEL WILL BE IMPACTED LATE
> WEDNESDAY NIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY.


TRANSLATION; open up a couple of those cold ones for you might not be able to do it 'till weekend.


----------



## clncut

Ill put off having a couple of cold ones  to make some cheddar and play in the white gold! payuppayup


----------



## ferdinand711

clncut;944790 said:


> ill put off having a couple of cold ones  To make some cheddar and play in the white gold! Payuppayup


d'accord


----------



## hedhunter9

I have about 20 Some inches on the back deck right now.
We got hammered several days in a row. One night was supposed to be
2-3 inches and we got over 10 inches.......


----------



## lucky4511

I hate trying to push during the day...


----------



## Indy

gassed up and ready to rolll:salute:


----------



## clncut

Update from NOAA...10-14 inches of snow possible by Friday afternoon. Funny how this was supposed to be maybe a 2 inch storm last week.


----------



## timberseal

Outstanding! Now lets hope something doesn't fall apart


----------



## clncut

Going over everything this morning and getting everyone lined up


----------



## B.Bells

almost rdy had 2 trucks go down at same time can only get 1 fixed so this should be fun.. got salt in today there out dealing with that now. so we should be set just going to have to be on top of the game to get this one done right! but if i dont hear from you guys be safe this ones not going to be fun! but make sure you are bring in the payup


----------



## Armyman2007

Anybody needs help shoot me a pm! I dont have a plow but have a 4X4 and willing to go out and do walks and anything else that needs to be shoveled/snowblown


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Just heard on US99 that we could see up to an inch an hour with total accumulations 8-12" with NW Indiana possibly seeing more due to lake effect $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## tattood_1

Good luck guys and be safe. My area is only going to see about 4" they say. .5" down now. Some is better than none I guess.


----------



## clncut

Just about an inch down..


----------



## gotsnow?

Snow JUST started here in the far N/e indiana, hope we get the 2"-4" theyre calling for... Preferably the latter!


----------



## ferdinand711

we had 7" so far.


----------



## hedhunter9

Ive plowed everyday this month.
We are running out of places for the piles...
We could use a day or two of no snow.

Looks like we got a warmup coming I just heard 40 Degrees?
Hopefully this will melt down some of the piles enough
to help.....


----------



## timberseal

weather channel is calling for another 6 to 12 inches for porter county through saturday for a total of 15 to 20 inches from this event when all is said and done. It stopped here currently but the lake effect is supposed to kick back in around 5-6pm tonight. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

http://www.weather.com/weather/aler...ificance=W&areaid=INZ002&office=KLOT&etn=0001


----------



## jbutch83

timberseal;950174 said:


> weather channel is calling for another 6 to 12 inches for porter county through saturday for a total of 15 to 20 inches from this event when all is said and done. It stopped here currently but the lake effect is supposed to kick back in around 5-6pm tonight. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/aler...ificance=W&areaid=INZ002&office=KLOT&etn=0001


Looks like you guys over in Porter might just get what we have been getting since New Years day. We have over 30 inches on the ground, calling for anywhere from 10-20 more by tomorrow evening. The wind could go to the west just a litte and hit you guys as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Novadiecast

I never thought I would say it but I am tired of pushing snow. I think I have been going about 36 hours and I just came in for a nap cause that is all I will get. More on the way and nowhere to put the piles anymore.payup


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nova let me know if you or anybody wants some help we got what ever you need


----------



## plowcrack

Finally a break. Plowed all day here in LaPorte and just finished watching the Cowboys win on DVR late.

No snow here for a few days according to TWC.

But made some $$$ over the past few days.


----------



## clncut

I'm tired!


----------



## gotsnow?

I wish I lived in the lake effect snow belt... I haven't plowed for a week!


----------



## timberseal

clncut;952974 said:


> I'm tired!


Ditto....... those drawn out events really start to wear on ya. Then I went snowmobiling Saturday for 140 miles up in Michigan which again kicked my arse!

Looks like we get a breather for a bit. 1-3" today into tomorrow then back in the 30's


----------



## gotsnow?

I wish I lived in the lk effect snow belt... I have not plowed in a week!


----------



## B.Bells

It's not been bad here, we plowed for a coouple days then we had a break. supposed to see a lil more today. well see. honestly i dont want it...lol


----------



## plowcrack

Got a chance to clean up some slop on this WARM day and rake a few roofs for customers with icedams backing up on the gutters of their houses.

Not alot of snow forecast for the next week or so here in La Porte county.


----------



## 04WhiteSport

I got 27.5 hours in last week! $1800....  I want MORE!


----------



## ajman21

i hope it holds off here till i can get my replacement truck up and plowing but i can still shovel i guess


----------



## lilpusher

Now that our snow here in Indy is melted I'm ready for more. Looks like I'll have to wait. Someone in Canada needs to fan some more cold air down here. It warm enough to think about gettng the bike out


----------



## adhiggie

I agree 04WhiteSport! I want more snow too!!! I was talking a friend the other day and he mentioned that this time last year we had gotten only one snow and were about to get the 13" at the end of Jan...


----------



## Indy

JANUARY 28th

Spent the day in the truck.........happened to be Mrs. Indys birthday........Awkward!


----------



## DRIFTER92

I sure hope we start getting some action... I have finished my liquid sprayer system really wanting to try it out, but i want more snow than that  So playing with the plow will get me by. I don't know how you guys go all summer looking at your plow sitting there so lonely lol when its been since the 8th and im having withdraws.... Up until now i have had my little project going hoping i had it done in time, no worries it turns out! Ive got some pictures in my albums on my profile page if you're bored... *sigh* time to go do some real work...


----------



## timberseal

DRIFTER92;964810 said:


> I don't know how you guys go all summer looking at your plow sitting there so lonely lol


It's easy.... thats when the Harley and mx bike comes out  Not to mention spring summer and fall are actually our busy months. Winter is just to keep payroll going and time for a break and some snowmobiling.


----------



## billet-boy

I just got the new Blizzard 8100 plow put on SAT. sure hope i get to use it!!!!


----------



## hairygary

DRIFTER92;964810 said:


> I sure hope we start getting some action... I have finished my liquid sprayer system really wanting to try it out, but i want more snow than that  So playing with the plow will get me by. I don't know how you guys go all summer looking at your plow sitting there so lonely lol when its been since the 8th and im having withdraws.... Up until now i have had my little project going hoping i had it done in time, no worries it turns out! Ive got some pictures in my albums on my profile page if you're bored... *sigh* time to go do some real work...


I love the liquid setup in your profile. If you dont mind me asking, where did you get the tank. I love how you could still see over it, if you wanted to. Most tanks I see just sit so darn high.


----------



## DRIFTER92

hairygary;964844 said:


> I love the liquid setup in your profile. If you dont mind me asking, where did you get the tank. I love how you could still see over it, if you wanted to. Most tanks I see just sit so darn high.


Www.tank-depot.com/productdetails.aspx?part=A-PU0305-60


----------



## B.Bells

WHERES THE SNOW!? im kinda bored of sitting here... want to get back out and make some more $$ but not looking promising.


----------



## clncut

Hopefully February will be better. I'm sure it will since ill be released to go back to the fire department and then the chore of finding coverage for snow events begins!


----------



## DRIFTER92

Problem is I sold the Harley for a snow plow! lol


----------



## mullis56

February will be good or at least it looks promising to be good.

Also, 04whitesport - made good money working for whom? (HE WORKS FOR US!)


----------



## timberseal

Phone rings: There's always one that b*itches about you doing a good job  We put down 1600 lbs of salt on a 1/2 acre lot we do for December (new account this year mind you) and he calls and says they haven't put down that much in like 10 years combined. In other words "you haven't been salting your lot". Always one in the bunch! They just went to an "on call" status.


----------



## DRIFTER92

Nevermind should have read the previous post better


----------



## 04WhiteSport

Thats Right, Workin' for Circle City Snow and Ice Rocks! Good place to work for! And you actually get paid! Who would have thought.....


----------



## DRIFTER92

I was surprised how fast i got paid considering the first company i worked for i still havent recieved a check for my hours... got the standard, "were waiting to get paid" LAST WEEK. mind you this was a week into december.. since i told them i was working for another company who could give me more than one lot to plow. We've been very cordial on the phone but im about to stop by the property and see if they have paid this particular company for their services if so then ill show up and wont leave without my money its getting a bit ridiculous i think, its even over the 30 day period... which i thought might have been the case for this companies billing even though they said 7-10 in the contract. 

This is what being honest gets you i guess. I let them know a day before the storm hit so it didnt screw any logistics up. They were ok with it and appreciated the honesty i was told, but money talks!


----------



## ta3834bbl

Hi, guys. I just found this thread. Cedar Lake, In checking in. Not much going on these days so I took both plows to work and sandblasted them. They should be painted up all handsome like in a few days to put back on the trucks. Didn't realize how dirty they were looking until mounted on the trucks and sitting in beautiful white snow. Kinda non professional looking I thought. So what are you guys doing with no snow and 40 degree days?


----------



## Arloslawn

Crown Point here. I am so sick of sitting around I need to make some more money. So far this has been profitable for me (1st year) and im planning on getting a second truck for next winter. Looks like late this week early next week we might get enough to throw some salt!:redbounce


----------



## smokin4by

i look for there to be alot of equipment up for sale real soon. fly-by night operations will be losing their butts when the payments keep coming and its in the 50's and raining in january. 

i'm looking to be picking up some fairly new equipment cheap this year


----------



## lofsfire3503

Does anyone have a extra set on Plow headlights laying around?


----------



## DRIFTER92

You can borrow mine their not being used....:realmad:


----------



## lofsfire3503

thanks, i am just trying to find a set that no one needs anymore. the housing on mine is busted


----------



## DRIFTER92

Dont know abou if in your situation this would work but i had a guy weld plastic on my dually fender and fix it. would that be an option in your case? Dont know how bad it is busted or what style you have, take it to a body shop and see, if not maybe (if its not demolished of course) rivet some aluminum bridging the gap of the crack and silicone to seal out the water/snow etc.. Have you got a picture? I love doing repairs and finding ways to get around spending money on overpriced OEM products. wasnt being a smart ass, just ticked b/c no snow lately


----------



## mullis56

DRIFTER - got your PM we can talk.


----------



## B.Bells

gosh boys im bored as all get out at 430 am, wish something would happen.


----------



## 04WhiteSport

DRIFTER92;965438 said:


> I was surprised how fast i got paid considering the first company i worked for i still havent recieved a check for my hours... got the standard, "were waiting to get paid" LAST WEEK. mind you this was a week into december.. since i told them i was working for another company who could give me more than one lot to plow. We've been very cordial on the phone but im about to stop by the property and see if they have paid this particular company for their services if so then ill show up and wont leave without my money its getting a bit ridiculous i think, its even over the 30 day period... which i thought might have been the case for this companies billing even though they said 7-10 in the contract.
> 
> This is what being honest gets you i guess. I let them know a day before the storm hit so it didnt screw any logistics up. They were ok with it and appreciated the honesty i was told, but money talks!


Nice guy always finishes last!!! Did you happen to plow for Mustard Seed Co in Noblesville??? If So he will tell you he is waiting until you take him to court or you give up. He still owes me money from mowing that I stopped services on in July and I still hear "i have not got paid". I don't play that game anymore....

Was it Mustard Seed??? Mark Skipper?????

Don't anyone work for Mustard Seed Co in Noblesville unless you are doing it for free, then they will give you all the hours you can handle!!!


----------



## lilpusher

Wait a minute didn't you do a crappy job and don't deserve to get paid even though the property manager said you did a good job? No whoops that was what he told me i kinda forgot. Well I'm sure glad that phase of my legal career is over. Good luck on yours with him. If he ends up settling with you too it will be like one of us worked for free out of his budget. You just get tired and just want it to be over I know but for my sake get it all!!!!


----------



## DRIFTER92

04WhiteSport;967632 said:


> Nice guy always finishes last!!! Did you happen to plow for Mustard Seed Co in Noblesville??? If So he will tell you he is waiting until you take him to court or you give up. He still owes me money from mowing that I stopped services on in July and I still hear "i have not got paid". I don't play that game anymore....
> 
> Was it Mustard Seed??? Mark Skipper?????
> 
> Don't anyone work for Mustard Seed Co in Noblesville unless you are doing it for free, then they will give you all the hours you can handle!!!


No i don't think so lol 
btw, who wants mustard seeds? really? :laughing:


----------



## smokin4by

it would be to easy to bash sub company's that don't pay, but the fact is if you want good help, you have to pay for it, and with out good help, you can't keep good contracts. no good contracts meen...no business

give them some time and those who do not have good business practices, end up not having a business at all


----------



## DRIFTER92

Well if they dont hold up to their end of the deal i guess i wouldn't have to on mine either, the part about the no-compete clause for 2 years... Im giving them the benefit of the doubt i really believe they will pay, it is a reputable company. Very nice people.


----------



## mullis56

And low ballers at that, they bid stuff cheap the company your referring to...


----------



## DRIFTER92

I think you're talking about a company with 4 periods in the name this is a different company.


----------



## mullis56

No the one with Pride in it.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Gentlemen just a heads up If anyone gets a call from a company called Multi-Wall 1 North Bridge in Gary DON'T TAKE IT they don't pay.... I was at their location 500,000sq ft for 28 hrs between 2 trucks and applied 3,500 lbs of salt to get everything down to pavement so they could continue shipping have a signed contract stating my rates. They received my bill and now don't want to pay and stated "the other guy was half of that" my reply was thats why his truck and plow are broke down in your loading doc and I had to come and take care of what he couldn't. I can see that this is going to be a huge headache to collect just a heads up on them...:realmad:


----------



## mullis56

That's too bad!


----------



## TJ Fed

Hey Mullis Is your company ever looking for more subs?


----------



## mullis56

Yes, but not right now we are full for the year. Send me a PM with who your working for now? Equipment, truck, plow, etc. that you have and side of town. We will grow again next year!


----------



## dfdsuperduty

So who all is enjoying these 40* days?


----------



## ferdinand711

this is a recipe for disaster!!!!


----------



## timberseal

Thinkg about opening the pool up


----------



## clncut

Join me, were going streaking thru the quad down to the gymnasium!


----------



## lilpusher

If it wasn't so mushy I'd think about breakin out the mower. The gods hate me evidently just finished installing the new plow today


----------



## gotsnow?

Anyone think we'll get so plowable snow this coming week??? I'd like to get a few more plowings in this month, so far only two for January.... Thats bad for my books.


----------



## 04WhiteSport

they are saying possible turdsday and Friday here in Indy. Lets hope and pray for the worst! lets all form a circle and do a Snow Dance together! LL IN fAVOR? 






i.........................


----------



## lilpusher

Evidently it has to be a group thing. I've been dancin with myself. (snow gods don't like Billy Idol). I just want 2-3 feet. Thats all something that will keep me up for a few days.


----------



## timberseal

Supposed to get 1 to 2" this afternoon into evening in NWI but the system looks like its breaking up as it moves towards us from the west. We'll see........ we have very light flurries sticking right now. We need some lake effect


----------



## clncut

Good day to go replace some stakes before the ground freezes up again ...oh yeah, and move back the boulder I somehow got a hold of a few weeks back. Now it is sitting in the middle of a parking space that used to be a pile of snow!


----------



## timberseal

For all you guys in NWI that mow and do landscaping - Family Express is accepting bids for the mowing/landscaping for 2010. We just got a vendor packet in the mail but have nothing to do with that sort of thing. I bid for thier snow plowing this year but didn't get anything. Was told a few other vendors came in at half the price.


----------



## lilpusher

1-2" for indy area. I think we need some lake effect too. can you drive, or fan that down here timberseal? Baby needs some new shoes!


----------



## 04WhiteSport

my Drive is white lilpusser, Time to mount up??


----------



## lilpusher

I pre salted this afternoon and I'm ready for the morning. Got about 1" here


----------



## 04WhiteSport

you think we will go out in the am ??? I hope so, but I have a Service I need to do all day in beech grove. you ever hear back about the fortville stuff?


----------



## lilpusher

There are some good drifts out. Too bad I don't measure at deepest point I can find. I need more zero tolerance accounts


----------



## 04WhiteSport

I need what I gave you!


----------



## lilpusher

Not yet but seasons not over. There's only been one good snowfall to be judged by. But I have hope


----------



## lilpusher

That's why I love you man!! Don't forget me in the spring well you won't be able to. I'll be living in your front yard in my camper. Looks like gotta file Leinster on Lockerbie I'm givin them till end of next week.


----------



## lawnkale

timberseal;974204 said:


> For all you guys in NWI that mow and do landscaping - Family Express is accepting bids for the mowing/landscaping for 2010. We just got a vendor packet in the mail but have nothing to do with that sort of thing. I bid for thier snow plowing this year but didn't get anything. Was told a few other vendors came in at half the price.


Family Express is the worst company to work for EVER. They have the I'm the biggest gas station company and we should be lucky to work for them. Then they give out a bid package and once you get the contract them make you double the insurance requirements. The bond they wanted cost me 1200.00 extra. Then they give the bid package out to 20 companies and only give you the cheapest stores. I had 1 in chesterton, 1 in portage and 1 in valpo. Then they had the nerve to ask me to do the owners house for half price....


----------



## timberseal

lawnkale;975018 said:


> Family Express is the worst company to work for EVER. They have the I'm the biggest gas station company and we should be lucky to work for them. Then they give out a bid package and once you get the contract them make you double the insurance requirements. The bond they wanted cost me 1200.00 extra. Then they give the bid package out to 20 companies and only give you the cheapest stores. I had 1 in chesterton, 1 in portage and 1 in valpo. Then they had the nerve to ask me to do the owners house for half price....


Yea I've heard  I have a buddy in landscape lighting the walked off an estimate at the owners house. I guess he was carring that same "you should feel fortunate" attitude toward him and he said he couldn't take it 

I bid out they're snow plowing this year on the high side appearantly


----------



## clncut

Which house, their new one or the one that burnt down. I use to plow their driveway at the house they rented while their new house was being built. Had a couple of dogs that where pita and she wouldn't bring them in while I was there. Damn ankle biters!


----------



## billet-boy

*salt*

I just got in from my salt rounds that's a nice payday.


----------



## lawnkale

clncut;975333 said:


> Which house, their new one or the one that burnt down. I use to plow their driveway at the house they rented while their new house was being built. Had a couple of dogs that where pita and she wouldn't bring them in while I was there. Damn ankle biters!


the old house and new house are at the same location. They just rebuilt the same house.


----------



## timberseal

clncut;975333 said:


> Which house, their new one or the one that burnt down. I use to plow their driveway at the house they rented while their new house was being built. Had a couple of dogs that where pita and she wouldn't bring them in while I was there. Damn ankle biters!


Yea this was prior to it burning. That was another reason he was glad he didn't do any work there being that his is electrical


----------



## clncut

Got it...didn't know that.


----------



## clncut

Never met either one of them but I did get to meet her personal trainer that would come to the house.....smokin!


----------



## gotsnow?

Back to the weather discussion; Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow...


----------



## clncut

Just got in from s salt run, now its bedtime!


----------



## lilpusher

Me too. Got in at 7 but I started a little late. Plus salter jAmbed up from giant clump


----------



## clncut

I sure wish I had 1 inch triggers! Missed out on a couple of plowing events because of my two inch trigger.


----------



## timberseal

This season has been a little pathetic thus far. Sure hope February and March kick it up a notch!


----------



## lilpusher

Can't we get Obama to fund a weather satelite and make it snow. It would stimulate my economy


----------



## ta3834bbl

Typical ! South of I-80 crap. How do you go from 80% and 70% down to 50% and 40% in less than 12 hours ? I really wish I had a job that wouldn't mind if I was wrong on almost every decision I make and still keep it! Special training my eye. Exactly what is this special training anyway ? 

Ok, done venting. Still hoping they are wrong anyway and we get buried in the South side .:laughing:


----------



## ta3834bbl

And now it has moved to a line mostly North of I-88. Crap


----------



## clncut

Anyone know where I could by one of those concrete parking blocks. Had a sub bust one up and I'm going to replace It before anyone *****es about it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DRIFTER92

Walmart wouldnt notice if you grabbed one im sure... they probably have them in stock actually


----------



## DRIFTER92

Im boycotting the weather channels... if i get a call ill plow besides that im tired of wishing...


----------



## 04WhiteSport

WE got Snow in INDIANAPOLIS!!!! its almost enough to turn the wiper on....  Im with you Drifter, TV Werather men SUCK!!! Try again this weekend when I have things to do.


----------



## clncut

Salt run....half inch to maybe an inch in most places. Yet another storm come and gone without dropping the blade! :realmad: Im sure we will get something plowable this weekend. Im going back to work after having surgery so Im sure its going to snow while Im there.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Clean we got the same here. The sad thing is guys are plowing a .5 inch


----------



## clncut

I noticed the same thing here....now I don't know what their contracts state so either they have a low trigger or are desperate and will plow anything and hope that noone *****es! Maybe I'm just jealous. Lol.


----------



## DRIFTER92

Maybe they were just so bored they got out and did it for free, I'm almost at this point myself.... Im going stir crazy in the house trying to find new projects to start... Dual alternator stuff will be here in a couple days that should shocking. Found the bracket, (GM) SAAAALLLLTY $99 Retail and got it from a buddy's shop for $71, i would have spent 4-5 hours on it anyway even being a fabricator so wtf heres my money you bail out needing @ss wipes, how could they possibly run out of money by pricing all parts at 200%+ Markup... I don't get it. So all in all i got the Alt for $100 and accessories for $150, now install will be probably $60/hr ill have it all ready just have a trained pro do the wiring part.  my engine block already has the "ambulance" package dual alternator mounted forged into the block+ aux pulley and bam ready to rock.


----------



## clncut

Hmmm, plowing for free....good way to keep your customers I guess! Let me know how that works out for ya! Lol. Drifter, you know since you bought all those items we will probably never get another snowfall over an inch. Thank goodness for salt!


----------



## DRIFTER92

Just got done installing my second alternator on my duramax. couldnt believe how easy it was until i got to the belt... no diagram, bad idea 2 hours later i got'er'dun lol


----------



## kipcom

Holy C*ap !!!! I think its really going to snow Friday payup


----------



## ferdinand711

Last season; we serviced an average of 22 times per commercial account, as of February 3, 2010; we only had 12. Hopefully plus one if there will be one on Friday.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Let hope. Be nice to see 3-6 out of this.


----------



## 04WhiteSport

time to do the Snow Dance!


----------



## DRIFTER92

just passed out 250 residential fliers in the sub division 1/4 mile from home we'll see how many calls i get 3 drives and hour ill be making more than working for RASK. Hell id make more with a damn shovel! They pay their shovelers $25/Hr i said WTF i got $6000 Invested in MY shovel and they got $60. i just dont get it, but im the idiot working for them... Lawn Pride said they would pay $65/hr but then docked me $20 for W/C on my 4.5 HR job. So really only made about $60.hr for them. WTF IS W/C???? no return on my message either after it was over 30 days to get paid THEN get docked money. Sweet gig!


----------



## 04WhiteSport

DRIFTER92;986281 said:


> just passed out 250 residential fliers in the sub division 1/4 mile from home we'll see how many calls i get 3 drives and hour ill be making more than working for RASK. Hell id make more with a damn shovel! They pay their shovelers $25/Hr i said WTF i got $6000 Invested in MY shovel and they got $60. i just dont get it, but im the idiot working for them... Lawn Pride said they would pay $65/hr but then docked me $20 for W/C on my 4.5 HR job. So really only made about $60.hr for them. WTF IS W/C???? no return on my message either after it was over 30 days to get paid THEN get docked money. Sweet gig!


Try to talk to Mullis at Circle city. Nice place to work for! More $$$ than RISK!


----------



## awhauling

> Originally Posted by DRIFTER92
> just passed out 250 residential fliers in the sub division 1/4 mile from home we'll see how many calls i get 3 drives and hour ill be making more than working for RASK. Hell id make more with a damn shovel! They pay their shovelers $25/Hr i said WTF i got $6000 Invested in MY shovel and they got $60. i just dont get it, but im the idiot working for them... Lawn Pride said they would pay $65/hr but then docked me $20 for W/C on my 4.5 HR job. So really only made about $60.hr for them. WTF IS W/C???? no return on my message either after it was over 30 days to get paid THEN get docked money. Sweet gig!


workmans comp?


----------



## lilpusher

04 ain't lying. CC is a stand up group. Paid quick even though haven't had many events not their fault I blame Sport for not shakin the tail feathers enough. Lol.


----------



## DRIFTER92

Im already in talks with Dave about this. I was a bit late this season.


----------



## DRIFTER92

I would like to apologize for bad mouthing companies on here that was very unprofessional of me and i had a few drinks when i did it. Lawn pride treated me very well it just took a long time to get paid but that was no fault of their own. It was frustrating to me, but not an error on their part i should have gotten a copy of the contract from them so i would have known it wouldn't be 7-10 day payout. I wasn't bad mouthing RASK just more or less complaining about low pay, they do pay promptly and i have been treated very well by them as well as a company. So please don't take offense to my previous post i had a very bad day and am just frustrated and had to vent, which is fine but i should not have brought company names into my post. I really have nothing bad to say about either of them, honestly. I'm not posting this because of getting a bad rap for future employment, it is because i truly feel i did something out of line as a person, and it's bothering me and need to get it off my chest. So carry on and let the snow fall  No more drinking and posting for me!


----------



## lawnkale

DRIFTER92;987220 said:


> I would like to apologize for bad mouthing companies on here that was very unprofessional of me and i had a few drinks when i did it. Lawn pride treated me very well it just took a long time to get paid but that was no fault of their own. It was frustrating to me, but not an error on their part i should have gotten a copy of the contract from them so i would have known it wouldn't be 7-10 day payout. I wasn't bad mouthing RASK just more or less complaining about low pay, they do pay promptly and i have been treated very well by them as well as a company. So please don't take offense to my previous post i had a very bad day and am just frustrated and had to vent, which is fine but i should not have brought company names into my post. I really have nothing bad to say about either of them, honestly. I'm not posting this because of getting a bad rap for future employment, it is because i truly feel i did something out of line as a person, and it's bothering me and need to get it off my chest. So carry on and let the snow fall  No more drinking and posting for me!


sure sounds like someone got an ass chewing from risk and had to beg for forgiveness


----------



## lawnkale

anyone looking for work??? i have given the wiseways foods their 30 days cancelation of contract. I have to by contract service them till feb 22 but if interested contact them and see if you can get the contract. I had 4 locations. 2 in valpo 1 chesterton and 1 hobart. 650-6015


----------



## DRIFTER92

I didn't receive a call from Risk or RASK. Nor did i get an ass chewing.


----------



## hairygary

lawnkale;987305 said:


> anyone looking for work??? i have given the wiseways foods their 30 days cancelation of contract. I have to by contract service them till feb 22 but if interested contact them and see if you can get the contract. I had 4 locations. 2 in valpo 1 chesterton and 1 hobart. 650-6015


If you dont mind me asking, why did you give them up, slow pay, no pay or what. Honestly all my contracts I have this year I wouldnt trade for anything. They actually all pay.


----------



## clncut

lawnkale;987305 said:


> anyone looking for work??? i have given the wiseways foods their 30 days cancelation of contract. I have to by contract service them till feb 22 but if interested contact them and see if you can get the contract. I had 4 locations. 2 in valpo 1 chesterton and 1 hobart. 650-6015


Just curious...when u bid wiseways did u also have the option to bid Aberdeen roads? I was wondering if it was the same service that contacted me to bid these properties.


----------



## DRIFTER92

Tick Tock Tick Tock..... Trigger, here boy!


----------



## Indy

FLAKE AS BIG AS YOUR HEAD
Well fellas looks like we get to spend the day in the truck
Close to 2: in the afternoon.....good 1/2 inch of ground cover and it ain't slowing down

See ya on the other side.........

INDY


----------



## clncut

Going to go hook up and load the truck....I have a good feeling for at least 2 inches and that's all I need! I hope I'm right!


----------



## ferdinand711

I've been waiting for this the whole day, and it just started coming down. I am already tired and needed some sleep; somebody needs to take over doing the snow dance, lol.:yow!::yow!::bluebounc:


----------



## clncut

It's snowing here to but its gonna take a lot more snow than what's coming down to reach my trigger!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Clean how much is out there, we got about an inch of wet heavy crap here in lansing. Going to leave after toms forecast to get the truck and go check lots. I think that we might plow everything just cause its so wet


----------



## clncut

R&R Yard Design;989136 said:


> Clean how much is out there, we got about an inch of wet heavy crap here in lansing. Going to leave after toms forecast to get the truck and go check lots. I think that we might plow everything just cause its so wet


Depends on where you go....with all the wind some areas are just barely covered and some areas have over an inch. Just gonna go out in the morning and see what needs plowing and what doesnt.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea we look to be in the heavy band now, but i dont know what to do. I think just plow every thing and then let them b!tch about it later


----------



## clncut

R&R, Tom just said Lansing has 1.4 inches down. Hope that helps.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea watching now, hes rambling on and on


----------



## clncut

If you have two inch triggers and get anything close to that....Id be plowing.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yep. It would be tits if it was 20* out and snowing buit I guess ill take this


----------



## timberseal

I see about a 1/2" max in downtown Valpo....... these events really stink lately.


----------



## clncut

Im hoping for Mon/Tues and then maybe Friday. At least Ill get to clear the churches this weekend!


----------



## jkiser96

Just home for a couple winks & then back out to do my retail stuff. Will be heading back tomorrow after the wind dies to full push everything again. payup


----------



## clncut

Good news fellas....just noticed the Orange screen pop up on the bottom of my tv stating be prepared for possible significant snow mon-tues. Gotta love special weather notifications! There may be hope!


----------



## clncut

And....I just washed my truck and detailed the inside so we are set!! Now its time to sit back and wait! xysport


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

how in gods name do u have snow in indy and we have **** in the chicago land area


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How many miles are between indy and chi. That's how


----------



## clncut

Ok, now we all know how inaccurate accuweather is but.......Yesterday they were predicting 8 inches of snow for Mon-Tues. Just checked this morning and now they are predicting 15.7 inches! II remember last year when we had 19 inches wesport of Lake Effect snow and how much fun that was! No watches or warnings posted yet. I guess the good news is Im betting we will get at least 2 inches! payup


----------



## 04WhiteSport

I got 26 hours in plowing this last snow!!! I just woke up and heard more snow monday night. Time to Gas up today, Watch the game, Cheer for the COLTS and do it again. And I have a rugburn on my shoulder from turning around in the truck from my seat back. I must need to wear protection next time. Good Luck and be careful guys!!! 


:bluebounc OH, this is the offical snow dance Smilie. . Post it PROUD!!!! 

:bluebounc
:bluebounc
:bluebounc


----------



## lilpusher

I think my snow dance is what did it. Kinda reminds you of the groundhog from caddy shack. Another 6" Tuesday. I'll be checking the gear and fluids Monday. Make sure nuts and bolts are tight and dream of snow. GO COLTS.


----------



## tattood_1

I didn't have quite that much. I had about 8hrs, then slept for a couple then went back out anther 8hrs. Hope this one coming isn't so wet.


----------



## DRIFTER92

I clocked 18 it was enough i got up too early thinking we were going to get hit hard at 4-8 AM, turned out to be 12-3PM otherwise i would have gone another 4-6 hours, man did that couch feel good, i had a 305 gallon brine tank in my bed to look over and around the whole time, that is what sucked the most is not being able to use my rear view and i woke up with my neck in a natural 90 deg angle... Im ready for monday though no *****ing just a rookie learning the ropes :salute: to fellow veteran plowmen. Like many jobs you are under appreciated i already see, and civilians OMG, im glad i don't own a permit...  i saw some DUMB things this guy at radio shack decided to park on my windrow and wait for radio shack to open... In an hour?! lol i waved everytime i went by. i had plenty of clean parking spots available...


----------



## tattood_1

Get ready for round #2

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE INDIANAPOLIS IN
1101 AM EST SUN FEB 7 2010

...ANOTHER WINTER STORM POSSIBLE FOR CENTRAL INDIANA...

.STRONG LOW PRESSURE IS EXPECTED TO LIFT NORTHEAST ACROSS CENTRAL
INDIANA TUESDAY THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT.

SNOW WILL DEVELOP MONDAY NIGHT AND THEN CONTINUE THROUGH TUESDAY
AND TUESDAY NIGHT. THERE IS A POTENTIAL OF GREATER THEN 6 INCHES
OF TOTAL SNOWFALL BY TUESDAY MORNING.

SIGNIFICANT BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW WILL ALSO BE A CONCERN
TUESDAY NIGHT AND WEDNESDAY WITH WIND GUSTS IN EXCESS OF 30 MPH
ARE POSSIBLE.

THERE STILL REMAINS A GREAT DEAL OF UNCERTAINTY WITH TIMING AND
SPECIFIC SNOWFALL AMOUNTS.

PEOPLE SHOULD STAY ALERT TO THE LATEST WEATHER FORECASTS AND
MONITOR WEATHER CONDITIONS. BE PREPARED TO TAKE ACTION IF A
WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY OR A WINTER STORM WARNING IS ISSUED IN
THE FUTURE.

INZ021-028>031-035>049-051>057-060>065-067>072-080015-
/O.CON.KIND.WS.A.0003.100209T0600Z-100210T1100Z/
CARROLL-WARREN-TIPPECANOE-CLINTON-HOWARD-FOUNTAIN-MONTGOMERY-
BOONE-TIPTON-HAMILTON-MADISON-DELAWARE-RANDOLPH-VERMILLION-PARKE-
PUTNAM-HENDRICKS-MARION-HANCOCK-HENRY-VIGO-CLAY-OWEN-MORGAN-
JOHNSON-SHELBY-RUSH-SULLIVAN-GREENE-MONROE-BROWN-BARTHOLOMEW-
DECATUR-KNOX-DAVIESS-MARTIN-LAWRENCE-JACKSON-JENNINGS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...LAFAYETTE...FRANKFORT...KOKOMO...
CRAWFORDSVILLE...ANDERSON...MUNCIE...INDIANAPOLIS...TERRE HAUTE...
SHELBYVILLE...BLOOMINGTON...COLUMBUS...VINCENNES...BEDFORD...
SEYMOUR
1101 AM EST SUN FEB 7 2010

...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM LATE MONDAY NIGHT
THROUGH LATE TUESDAY NIGHT...

A WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM LATE MONDAY NIGHT
THROUGH LATE TUESDAY NIGHT.

* ACCUMULATIONS: SNOW ACCUMULATIONS IN EXCESS OF SIX INCHES MAY
OCCUR.

* TIMING: SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN LATE MONDAY NIGHT AND
CONTINUE THROUGH TUESDAY.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.


----------



## clncut

Winter Storm Watch posted!........:bluebounc:redbounce


----------



## mullis56

10.9 inches per accuweather


----------



## clncut

16.1 for us per accuweather....I say bs


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Watch what you say clean you might 30


----------



## gotsnow?

Looks like we'll be plowing on Tuesday boys and girls!


----------



## dfdsuperduty

13.6 per accuweather for dyer


----------



## clncut

Hip hip horray.....hip hip horray


----------



## DRIFTER92

www.wunderground.com seems to be one of the most accurate sites i have found. It has gone from 80% to 90% precip today with 6+ inches (in a winter weather advisory) monday night starting between 7pm and 10pm. It also stays at 90% for 24 hours strait. Same forecast as before but twice as long, they were spot on last storm. I would say 10" isnt out of the question at all.


----------



## clncut

Better get your sleep tonight boys, could be busy around here for the next couple of days!


----------



## DRIFTER92

Just announced that the snow will not be north of I-465. Sorry clncut... looks like nap city gets all the action payup


----------



## clncut

Just give me 2 inches and ill be happy! No need to go breaking stuff, heard its gonna be wet and heavy


----------



## mullis56

News is Drifter is plowing in new area?


----------



## DRIFTER92

Hes ignoring my calls... lol can't say i didn't try i guess...?


----------



## clncut

Quit stealing all our snow down there.


----------



## DRIFTER92

clncut;991181 said:


> Just give me 2 inches and ill be happy! No need to go breaking stuff, heard its gonna be wet and heavy


Wished i had a picture of my 5FT windrow i was moving across the parking lot early AM wet and heavy, couldn't believe it, move about a 1-2 ft a pass lol im sure it was really good on my equipment.


----------



## DRIFTER92

I just watched alot of pinkie and the brain as a kid, never figured out how to take over the world but i can make one helluva snow call now


----------



## ferdinand711

clncut;991181 said:


> Just give me 2 inches and ill be happy! No need to go breaking stuff, heard its gonna be wet and heavy


Wet and Heavy is always not a good combination. I for one thing like my girl wet, but good lord, please not the heavy part.


----------



## clncut

ferdinand711;991235 said:


> Wet and Heavy is always not a good combination. I for one thing like my girl wet, but good lord, please not the heavy part.


:laughing::laughing:

Big girls need lovin too! Just make sure to stretch first! xysport wesport


----------



## ta3834bbl

This is from NOAA weather. Bring it on !!!!

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH
WEDNESDAY MORNING.

* TIMING...FROM AROUND MIDNIGHT MONDAY NIGHT TO LATE WEDNESDAY
MORNING.

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW AMOUNTS OF UP TO 10 INCHES MAY OCCUR IN 24
HOURS.


----------



## clncut

Amyone from porter county read the latest NOAA warning....sounds like we may see some nice lake effect on the back side of this storm.


----------



## DRIFTER92

clncut;991277 said:


> Big girls need lovin too! Just make sure to stretch first! xysport wesport


Guys like me need to strap a 2x4 to my arse first... had to get away from them sized ones


----------



## ferdinand711

clncut;991792 said:


> Amyone from porter county read the latest NOAA warning....sounds like we may see some nice lake effect on the back side of this storm.


North East Porter County; Chesterton, Michigan City Maybe?


----------



## timberseal

We'll its about damn time 

... Winter Storm Warning in effect from 9 PM this evening to 10 am
CST Wednesday... 

The National Weather Service in Chicago has issued a Winter Storm
Warning for heavy snow... which is in effect from 9 PM this evening
to 10 am CST Wednesday. The Winter Storm Watch is no longer in
effect.

* Timing... accumulating snowfall is expected to develop this
evening and continue into Tuesday Night. Lake effect snow likely
to linger well into Wednesday morning... especially over Porter
County. The heaviest snowfall will occur Tuesday afternoon into
Tuesday night... with locally heavy lake effect snow squalls
continuing into Wednesday morning over Porter County.

* Accumulations... general storm total snowfall of 6 to 12 inches
is likely across the warning area. However... locally heavier
snowfall totals are expected near the lake with storm total
snowfall possibly approaching a foot and a half over northeast
Porter County by midday Wednesday.

* Hazards... accumulating snowfall will result in travel becoming
difficult by late tonight. In addition to the falling
snow... northwest winds will increase to 20 to 30 mph with gusts
to 40 mph late Tuesday night into Wednesday morning... resulting
in severe blowing and drifting snow in open areas. The potential
exists for ground blizzard and near white out conditions to
develop in rural areas late Tuesday night into Wednesday
morning.

* Impacts... snow is likely to result in deteriorating Road
conditions tonight... with snowfall likely making travel very
difficult and potentially dangerous Tuesday and Tuesday night.
After the snow ends Tuesday night... blowing and drifting snow
will result in blizzard or near ground blizzard conditions in
outlying areas making travel extremely dangerous. The blowing
and drifting snow will also make it difficult for Road crews to
keep roads clear of snow.

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

A Winter Storm Warning for heavy snow is issued when 8 or more
inches of snow is forecast to occur over a 24 hour period. The
heavy snow will make travel dangerous. If you must travel... keep
an extra flashlight... food... and water in your vehicle in case of
an emergency.


----------



## ferdinand711

The season always end with a big storm. This could be it, so we should be thankful while it lasts because after this it might be time for spring works.:crying::crying:


----------



## timberseal

ends!?!? It's only February 8th! Best not!


----------



## ferdinand711

Well, we only had 4 services from Feb. 14-24 last year; 3 of which are just salting. don't get me wrong but I want 5-7 more storms like this LOL


----------



## clncut

wait for it.....wait for it......waaaiiiiitttttt fffoooooorrrrrrr iiiiitttttttt!! xysportwesport


----------



## ferdinand711

clncut;992735 said:


> wait for it.....wait for it......waaaiiiiitttttt fffoooooorrrrrrr iiiiitttttttt!! xysportwesport


you mean do this? :bluebounc:bluebounc OK!


----------



## clncut

Well innaccuweather just downgraded us from 16 inches to 9. Funny! Ill just wake up throughout the night and look outside....Ill have one of two exrpessions..... or !


----------



## DRIFTER92

So far they are only 7 hours behind on the forecast....


----------



## gotsnow?

Approx. 2" of the nice light stuff down so far! Heading out to start my 1st round of plowing... This should be a fun 48 hours ahead of us! stay safe.


----------



## smokin4by

wow how much more could they be off on this forecast??? we have about 3" of powder at best in the deepest of spots and now the sun is out and melting behind the plow. :laughing:

just about everything is done for now.......lets see if we get any more tonight. the radar looks clean and clear for now:angry:


----------



## timberseal

about 3 to 4 down in Valpo so far - the systems supposed to kick it up a notch tonight so we should get several plowings out of it hopefully.


----------



## clncut

Just finished up. Some businesses were hit twice but that was very few! Snowing again....hope we get another push.


----------



## timberseal

We should get two hopefully... one in the am to open things up and another after noon when this all moves on out.


----------



## clncut

How nice would that be. Looking forward to some lake effect....no visability, wind, people getting in your way...good times!


----------



## ferdinand711

timberseal;993393 said:


> about 3 to 4 down in Valpo so far - the systems supposed to kick it up a notch tonight so we should get several plowings out of it hopefully.


Pretty much the same here, but was able to send the guys to do 2 pushes. Hope we are going to get some tonight and more in the morning. morning snow has more money, since we are required to push approximately every 2" while the business are open. okay, here we go,:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## clncut

It's heeeer.....and it looks angry!


----------



## clncut

And its gone....


----------



## DRIFTER92

*Looks outside* *yawns* Hmmmm *thinks to himself* Wheres the other 4 inches?


----------



## smokin4by

all the wind blew it east.


----------



## ferdinand711

just came home from 30 hrs of plowing with only 2 hrs of sleep and sex in between. LOL xysport


----------



## 04WhiteSport

Just got home about an hour ago. (wed 530) Went out at 645 am Tuesday and went almost Nonstop for 35 hours! I might have done the :bluebouncto much! Mo Money! Wake me up on Friday!!! 


Be safe and :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## gotsnow?

Everythings finally cleaned up since Tuesday morning, and now the winds are drifting everything shut.... I guess I'll have to plow AGAIN in the AM. Too bad, for my customer's pocket books... My weatherman was almost right on the money, they'd called for a total of anywhere from 9-12" of snow fall, and the very last lot I did this afternoon hadn't been touched since the storm began and measured exactly 8"! Cant complain! Now lets do it again....


----------



## Indy

WOW, my arms feel like Popeye's, 28 hours.......


----------



## ferdinand711

Indy;996058 said:


> WOW, my arms feel like Popeye's, 28 hours.......


we've asked for it, and guess what???? let's do it again. LOL :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## 04WhiteSport

Im all rested up now  and ready for Round 3. Bring it on and lets all plow straight to the bank!!! 

:bluebounc


----------



## lofsfire3503

does anyone have a battery isolator laying around that they want to sell?


----------



## 04WhiteSport

:bluebounc Almost time to Load up again! Supposed to get another significant snow event tonight. Rest up and get ready ! Let it SNOW!!!


----------



## clncut

04WhiteSport;1000004 said:


> :bluebounc Almost time to Load up again! Supposed to get another significant snow event tonight. Rest up and get ready ! Let it SNOW!!!


You must be south....I think winter is about over here....nothing exciting in the future. Maybe a salting monday.


----------



## 04WhiteSport

North Side of INDY here..


----------



## lilpusher

You and I ain't getting any of it. It's all gone south. Stupid weatherman bring me back my snow


----------



## DRIFTER92

What weather sites do you guys use?

www.accuweather.com - Shows 50% @ 7-10am, 22% @ 10am-1pm, 62% @ 1-4pm on Monday.

www.wunderground.com - Shows 60% from 10pm tonight till 7pm Monday.

www.wthr.com - Shows snow starting at 1am Monday total accumulation of 3" by 7pm.

www.noaa.gov - Shows snow 70% chance of precipitation starting at 7pm tonight with 1" possible. Then Monday 70% chance of 1" again.

I just take an estimate between these just curious what theories you veterans have? Most of you can probably predict better than the hired commentators anyway!


----------



## mullis56

Who is sick of this? L O L


----------



## billet-boy

mullis56;1002946 said:


> Who is sick of this? L O L


How can you get sick of carrying money to the bank. HAHAHApayup


----------



## 04WhiteSport

NOT ME!!! Bring it on! :bluebounc


----------



## jkiser96

mullis56;1002946 said:


> Who is sick of this? L O L


I am ready to start playing in the dirt again. We are running out of places to stack plus my subdivisions are getting harder to roll along the curbs.


----------



## mullis56

I'm not sick of it, just tired!


----------



## DRIFTER92

jkiser96;1003047 said:


> I am ready to start playing in the dirt again. We are running out of places to stack plus my subdivisions are getting harder to roll along the curbs.


If you can ski like that i would think stacking snow on curbs would be a piece of cake!

When is the next snow supposedly coming?


----------



## billet-boy

It looks like the next event in Indy will be Sunday thru Tuesday lets hope.:bluebouncpayup


----------



## lilpusher

OK I'm ready for more. Gonna stock up on some salt tomorrow and get ready for sunday night:bluebounc I'm pretty happy with the season but could have used a bit more snow events:laughing:. Lets go 04:bluebouncpayup


----------



## lilpusher

OK I'm ready for more. Gonna stock up on some salt tomorrow and get ready for sunday night. I'm pretty happy with the season but could have used a bit more snow events:laughing:. Lets go 04:bluebouncpayup


----------



## 04WhiteSport

Lilpusher, are you a stuttering?:laughing:

Lilpusher, are you a stuttering?::bluebounc


----------



## lilpusher

I hit the back button and re re re re submitted


----------



## mullis56

Round #4?????


----------



## clncut

Guys...do you think you could stop being so selfish and send about two inches up north! Be safe down there, sounds like another good storm for you guys!


----------



## 04WhiteSport

Sorry ClnCut, Momma didn't ever teach me to share. Its all ours. :laughing: Y'all get enough Lake snow up there, its finally our turn to play! :bluebounc


----------



## lilpusher

If we get 10" I'd be willing to sell 2" or whatever you may need for a trigger. Some of your accts might wonder why only their place got snow though. Lol


----------



## clncut

Sport, ill agree with ya, we get lucky sometimes if the wind blows just right. You guys down there are do....enjoy it fellas!


----------



## GSU Lawn

Looks like NW Indiana is getting the one on Sun and Mon. Too warm in central Indiana for snow.:crying:


----------



## jkiser96

Check NOAA now. They are saying more freezing rain & rain than anything.


----------



## clncut

just washed the truck and fluid filmed all moving joints....just give us enough to plow! I'm liking john dees forecast. Let's see if it holds true.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So what r we going to get out of this one


----------



## clncut

I'm thinking....wet!


----------



## clncut

I don't see anymore special weather advisories posted for our area....not a good sign.


----------



## timberseal

http://www.accuweather.com/us/in/va...t.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=1&metric=0

accuweather is calling for 5 to 10 inches for NW indiana through Monday

NOAA says 1-4 inches

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...ite=LOT&textField1=41.4773&textField2=-87.051

Its good to see we're all on the same page as usual


----------



## clncut

Come on 2" inches.....


----------



## lilpusher

Hopefully you get your 2". Unfortunately me and sport will be just wet it looks like. If you have a large fan up north blow some cold down here to turn this rain to snow.


----------



## clncut

This is all your fault...I asked you guys to send some snow up north to us and it looks like you sent it a lil bit to far north!


----------



## ferdinand711

clncut;1007675 said:


> I'm thinking....wet!


I'm thinking another thing every time someone says that.


----------



## 04WhiteSport

I will have to do my best on the loaner snow for the other guys..... :bluebounc heres one for you! Now bring back WINTER SNOW! wesport


----------



## lilpusher

I want my winterback winterback winterback. Fox said something about rain then heavy snow so I'm not going to listen to any other news cast


----------



## clncut

Lil mix starting here In Portage....flakes look nice and big....at least the few that are falling!


----------



## lilpusher

Misty and warm here in Indy. Hope for some cold tonight


----------



## hondarider94

lilpusher;1008876 said:


> Misty and warm here in Indy. Hope for some cold tonight


agree..

please snow!


----------



## clncut

Good snow coming down, big azz flakes! The million dollar question is......will it stay this way throughout the night??


----------



## ferdinand711

Looks like it's 3"-4" 'till morning; hell, I'm okay with just 1". less pushing but the same money. LOL:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## clncut

What a difference in precip from Valpo compared to Portage. Already an inch down in Portage.


----------



## ferdinand711

I already have 2" in my driveway right now. the city plow trucks just passed by 5 minutes ago. I already called my drivers and are ready to be mobilized by 2-3AM.


----------



## clncut

Where are u located? A buddy of mine said he just got off I65 onto 231 and he said its raining like crazy! Hope it stays down there!


----------



## ferdinand711

clncut;1009196 said:


> Where are u located? A buddy of mine said he just got off I65 onto 231 and he said its raining like crazy! Hope it stays down there!


I am a mile south of US30 in Merrillville. looks like it's already mixed precipitation by Cedar Lake/Crown Point border. hope it'll just stay south or we have to push this whatever we have on the ground right now before it will all melt. LOL


----------



## ferdinand711

Crap! it starts raining now!:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## gotsnow?

My heavy wet snow must have headed North... The 3-5" they cvalled for turned out to be only 1/2"


----------



## gotsnow?

gotsnow?;1009354 said:


> My heavy wet snow must have headed North... The 3-5" they cvalled for turned out to be only 1/2"


Ooops, kinda lied on that last post. Apparently there was an umbrella over the area I was at when I submitted that last post, because five miles away where a majority of my accounts are there was 2" of wet/slushy snow on the ground... Til I plowed it away! Thank God for another plowable snow event for the season.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea heavy as hell. Move move worth a crap.


----------



## timberseal

had about a inch and half in Valpo - wet heavy snow. We ran a full route as it was a big mess in the lots.


----------



## clncut

Full push, WOW was that heavy! Thank god we didn't get hammered with that heavy snow and had just enough to plow everyone. Felt like I was digging holes today with all the asphalt that was popping up!


----------



## dfdsuperduty

what a mess!!!


----------



## mullis56

We had that heavy crap down here in 2/5 & 2/6!


----------



## billet-boy

Are we done in central Indiana no more snow or what?


----------



## ferdinand711

Dang snow was wet as a mother. but money could come in a variety of forms :bluebounc


----------



## clncut

How nothing broke today I have no idea. I'll just be thankful! Gonna to over the truck real good tomorrow and get ready hopefully for at least one more!


----------



## lilpusher

I'm dancing for 2 more storms, 2 more storms..........


----------



## 04WhiteSport

I predict: .............................................. 3 more plowable storms in march. :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc One of them being BIG. 6 + inches.wesport I hope..... Anyone else?


----------



## clncut

6 inches of fluff I hope and not the concrete we were pushing around today. I'm going to stick with one more storm although 3 would be great!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

In march there will be 10.1 to 13.8 inches. With one storm being 6.9 inch


----------



## ferdinand711

R&R Yard Design;1010389 said:


> In march there will be 10.1 to 13.8 inches. With one storm being 6.9 inch


Oh! Dear, you are an optimist..........................................................and I'm right there with ya!!!!:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc. snow dance

yeah I need to recoup me pay push on the last storm...


----------



## clncut

Lake effect snow watch posted.....8-12 inches of snow possible for porter county!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ferdinand711;1010396 said:


> Oh! Dear, you are an optimist..........................................................and I'm right there with ya!!!!:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


yeah you might be right....


----------



## dfdsuperduty

I don't know who to believe NWS or Skilling


----------



## clncut

Lake effect snow warning posted.....6-8 for lake county and 9-13 for porter county! Please be light and fluffy!!


----------



## timberseal

Issued by The National Weather Service
Chicago, IL 
4:25 am CST, Wed., Feb. 24, 2010

... LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT FROM NOON TODAY TO NOON CST THURSDAY... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM NOON TODAY TO NOON CST THURSDAY. THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT. 

* TIMING... SNOW SHOWERS WILL SPREAD ACROSS NORTHWEST INDIANA LATE THIS AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE OVERNIGHT AS COLDER AIR ARRIVES AND A PLUME OF LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS DEVELOPS. THESE SNOW SHOWERS MAY BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES... ESPECIALLY TONIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY MORNING. 

* ACCUMULATIONS... STORM TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 TO 8 INCHES OVER LAKE COUNTY AND 9 TO 13 INCHES OVER PORTER COUNTY ARE POSSIBLE. 

* HAZARDS... RAPID SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 2 INCHES OR MORE PER HOUR ARE POSSIBLE DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE STORM. IN ADDITION... VISIBILITIES MAY BE REDUCED TO NEAR ZERO AT TIMES DUE TO SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW. 

* IMPACTS... TRAVEL CONDITIONS ACROSS THE WARNING AREA MAY BECOME VERY HAZARDOUS... ESPECIALLY DUE TO POOR VISIBILITIES. TRAVEL ALONG THE INTERSTATE 65... 80 AND 90 CORRIDORS MAY BE PARTICULARLY IMPACTED AND PERSONS PLANNING TO TRAVEL THESE ROUTES WEDNESDAY OR WEDNESDAY NIGHT SHOULD LISTEN CLOSELY TO LATER FORECASTS AND UPDATED STATEMENTS CONCERNING THIS SITUATION. 


PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... 

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF LAKE- EFFECT SNOW ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE. LAKE-EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS TYPICALLY ALIGN THEMSELVES IN BANDS AND WILL LIKELY BE INTENSE ENOUGH TO DROP 1 TO SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW PER HOUR FOR SEVERAL HOURS. VISIBILITIES VARY GREATLY AND CAN DROP TO ZERO WITHIN MINUTES. TRAVEL IS STRONGLY DISCOURAGED. COMMERCE COULD BE SEVERELY IMPACTED. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL... KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT... FOOD... AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY.


----------



## lilpusher

Any one want help up there. I am actually going to UP for some snowmobiling on saturday and could help out till then. Cause we ain't getting squat I Indy


----------



## clncut

Nothing to exciting going on yet....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Guys let me know if you need some help


----------



## timberseal

I think it's just about done here in Valpo - we went from expecting 13 inches to about 6. May pick up another round tomorrow am..... well see.


----------



## clncut

So tired of this hype just for a let down. At least its a push. Heading out around 4 to get started on opening up everyone.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

looks like its coming to an end per wunderground.com


----------



## ferdinand711

Oh! Tommy my Tommy, where art thou 8 inches you've promised me last night? that is some 8 inches I'd like to see. LOL


----------



## clncut

I hear ya....up to !3 inched possible for us......we received 3! They have been way off this year!


----------



## ferdinand711

It seems like that was it for the season. I am already zero on the salt. I ask one of my guys to come on Monday to clean the trucks and warm up the mowers, get them ready.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

dfdsuperduty;1012738 said:


> looks like its coming to an end per wunderground.com


yeah you might want to take a look again look's like a salting event tonight 2-26....

you know how picky they are....... oh look a snow flake.... please dump 700 lbs of salt on out lot......LOL....


----------



## clncut

Maybe some salting in the AM!! Although a full plow would be even better!


----------



## gotsnow?

Ahh, 2" of nice fluffy white gold! I love it when my trigger is reached, barely!


----------



## Indy

residual salt made it a salt event this morning.........:crying:

(Greenwood) Johnson Co.


----------



## lofsfire3503

is there area that can modify a plow mount? i just got a f250 with a lift. i got this truck because i got a hell of a deal on it. i was wondering if someone in our area can modify this meyer mount that a friend gave me for the truck.. it has to be cut and lowered.. thanks again!!


----------



## gotsnow?

What do you guys think, any chance we'll receive another plowable event this season? My weatherman is calling for highs in the 50s throughout the rest of the week, so I'm not getting my hopes up. BUt it would be nice for one more chance to push some snow...


----------



## hedhunter9

I took my plows off. Cleaned them. Lubed them up.

Took the cement weights out of the back of the trucks.


So. YES. It will snow one more time really good...!


----------



## timberseal

Pack em up ladies and gents.. the fat lady has sang

Haven't technically put our stuff away yet but the other side of the business is getting real busy so I ready too.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

well gents, should we close this one and start the 2010-2011 thread


----------



## 04WhiteSport

My plow is still sittin out in the yard, but its only killing the grass.  See you all next year! Happy mowing season! :yow!: :yow!:


----------



## Kopetsky11

does anyone remember what the date was for the LAST snow fall we had in indianapolis for 2010??? I have 1 turd that never paid their envoice and I have since moved into a new house cant find what the date was because papers are everywhere. I would LOVE to know by tonight (4/13) so I can get this faxed over to my atterney in the morn.... Thanks in advance, Adam Kopetsky


----------

